#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианская кухня

## Ersh

Дорогие благомудрые друзья!
На форуме много вегетарианцев, а не завести ли нам здесь раздел по рецептам вегетарианской кухни?

----------

Joy (09.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ессс...

Всегда хотел научиться готовить вегетарьянское... Может быть  и с рыбоедством тогда завяжу окончательно...

P.S. Базовые ссылки в инете не подбросите?

----------


## michael

За!
Тем более что дальневосточная кухня, (в отличие от латиноамеркианской или грузинской, например) может прекрасно обходится без мяса. 

А соевый сыр...

А лапша...

----------


## Никита

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *P.S. Базовые ссылки в инете не подбросите?*


Пожалуйста.http://www.veget.ru/
Кушай на здоровье! :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Тера

Большое спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Ersh

Тэбе из рыбы по-татарски. 

500 г рыбы, 4 яйца, 40 г топленого масла, 100 г молока, перец, соль.

Тэбе готовят из мелкой речной рыбы. Очищенную и промытую рыбу положить в дуршлаг, чтобы стекла вода, посолить и поперчить. Положить рыбу в кипящее масло и жарить, пока кости ее не размягчатся. Поджаренную рыбу залить смесью яиц и молока, поставить в духовку на 15-20 минут.

Маринованная рыба (Сенегал).

500 г трески, 60 г муки, 1 стакан уксуса, 0,5 стакана воды, 1 луковица, лавровый лист, черный перец горошком, лавровый лист, 1 ст. л карри, жир, соль.

Рыбу нарезать на куски толщиной 2 см, посолить, обвалять в муке, обжарить в сильно разогретом жире. В уксус добавить перец горошком, лавровый лист, нарезанный кольцами лук, воду и прокипятить, пока лук не станет слегка мягким. Муку смешать с порошком карри, добавить 1/2 ст. л уксуса, хорошо размешать и соединить с остальным уксусом. Прокипятить в течение 2 минут. Залить рыбу этой смесью и поставить на холод на 2 дня.

Куырылган (Башкирия).

450 г рыбы, 250 г картофеля, 120 г соленых огурцов, 6 яиц, 100 г молока, майонез, масло, соль.

Нарезать кубиками вареный картофель, соленые огурцы, отварную рыбу, смешать и заправить майонезом. Испечь омлет толщиной 3-4 мм, охладить, положить на него приготовленную начинку и свернуть конвертом. Полить майонезом и украсить зеленью.

Рыба по-арабски. 1 кг рыбы, 1 стакан растительного масла, 100 г очищенного миндаля, 50 г изюма, 500 г помидоров, перец, растительное масло, томатный соус, соль.

Подготовленную рыбу нарезать наискось кусками, посолить, поперчить и обжарить в масле. Затем полить растительным маслом и поставить запекать в духовку. Орехи и изюм поджарить в небольшом количестве растительного масла, выложить в миску, а в оставшемся масле потушить помидоры, посыпанные солью и перцем. Протереть помидоры через сито, добавить немного Готового острого томатного соуса, еще раз поставить на огонь, чтобы соус загустел. Выложить рыбу на блюдо, посыпать орехами с изюмом и полить соусом.

----------


## Ersh

Латкес - картофельные оладьи.

5 больших очищенных картофелин, 1 большая луковица, 4 яйца, 1/3 стакана муки из мацы, 1 чайная ложка соли, 1/4 чайной ложки перца, 1/3 стакана растительного масла для поджаривания оладий на сковороде.

Натрите картошку и луковицу на мелкой терке или пропустите их через "фуд-процессор" либо "блендер", подлив туда немного воды. Добавьте яйца и, как следует перемешайте. Добавьте муку из мацы, посолите, поперчите и размешайте. Разогрейте масло на сковородке и затем наливайте по 1 столовой ложке смеси на сковородку. Когда оладьи поджарятся до золотисто-коричневого цвета, переверните ее на другую сторону.

Манделах. 

1 стакан муки, 2 яйца, 1/2 стакана растительного масла, 1/3 стакана воды, соль на кончике ножа.

Замесить тесто из двух яиц и одного стакана муки, добавить соль. Тесто должно быть мягкое. Раскатать тоненькие колбаски не более 1 см толщиной, нарезать маленькими кусочками и обжарить в кипящем масле до румяной корочки. Вынуть из масла, положить на сито или дуршлаг, чтобы масло стекло. За 5 минут до подачи на стол опустить в кипящий бульон.

Пончики с творогом.

400-500 г творога, 4 яйца, 2 столовые ложки сахара, 1/2 чайной ложки соды, 1/2 чайной ложки соли, 11/2-2 стакана муки, 200 г сливочного масла (для жарки).

Творог хорошо растереть с яйцами, добавить сахар, соль, соду и, постепенно подсыпая муку, замесить тесто. Смазав руки жиром, сделать из теста небольшие шарики - чуть меньше куриного яйца. Жарить в кипящем масле до золотистого цвета. Готовые пончики по желанию обсыпать сахарной пудрой.

----------

Алексей Россихин (08.11.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Сметана с черемухой и сахаром (Бурятия).

Черемуха молотая - 200 г, вода 200 г, сахар 50 г, сметана 150 г.

Молотую черемуху заваривают кипятком, добавляют сахар и отдельно подают сметану.

----------


## Ersh

Корея: Чжон (Блюда, жаренные на сковороде).

Грибы, кабачки, рыбное филе, устрицы или зеленый перец, фаршированный мясом, покрываются тонким слоем муки, окунаются в сырое яйцо и жарятся на сковороде. Существует также разновидность чжон в виде блинов или оладий: из соевой, пшеничной муки или тертого картофеля приготовляется тесто, которое перемешивается с зеленым луком, кимчи или прожаривается на сковороде

Тим и Чжорим (Вареная рыба).

Различия между тим и чжорим незначительны. Рыба варится на медленном огне в соевом соусе с добавлением других приправ и специй до тех пор, пока не станет нежной и вкусной.

Тиге и Чжонголь (Блюда из тушеной рыбы).

По сравнению с корейскими супами эти блюда содержат меньше бульона и больше гущи. Они могут являться основным блюдом на столе. Наиболее популярным блюдом является Тиге из соевой пасты твенчжан. Чжонголь обычно готовится в кастрюле прямо на столе. Лапша, грибы, кальмар, потроха и овощи - излюбленные компоненты для приготовления чжонголь.

Хвэ (Сырая рыба).

Блюдо из нарезанной ломтиками сырой рыбы приобретает популярность во всем мире. Тунец, горбыль миюй, камбала, устрицы, скат, морские огурцы, морское ушко, морской еж, и кальмар очень популярны в Корее. Иногда едят и сырую говядину. Кунжутные листья или листья салата являются традиционными гарнирами, а тонкий слой отборного имбиря, горчицы или пасты из красного перца придают пище изысканный острый вкус.

----------


## Ersh

Китай: Перцы с черной фасолью.

Одно из буддийских понятий - что овощи обладают очищающим действием на новый год. В этом блюде особенно ценятся красные перцы, символизирующие радость. Это блюдо быстро готовится, но оно будет еще намного вкуснее, если вы дадите ему постоять 2 часа перед подачей на стол. 1,5 ст. л. орехового или оливкового масла, 3 ст. л. мелко порезанного лука-шалот, 2 ст. л. порезанной соленой черной фасоли, 1,5 ст. л. мелко порезанного чеснока, 1 ст. л. очищенного и мелко порезанного свежего имбиря, 2 красных, желтый и зеленых перца, все очищенные от семян и порезанные на 2,5 см квадратики, 2 ст. л. рисового вина или сухого хереса, 1 ст. л. соуса чили-фасолевого, 2 ч. л. сахара, 150 мл овощного бульона или воды, 2 ч. л. кунжутного масла.

Нагреть вок на большом огне, добавить масло. Когда масло разогреется, добавить шалот, черную фасоль, чеснок и имбирь, обжаривать 1 мин. Затем добавить перцы и жарить 1 мин. Добавить вино или херес, чили-фасолевый соус, соевый соус, сахар и бульон или воду, продолжать готовить на большом огне 5 мин, пока перцы не станут мягкими и почти вся жидкость испарится. Перемешать с кунжутным маслом, перемешать несколько раз, переложить на сервировочное блюдо и дать остыть. Подавать комнатной температуры.

Соленая черная фасоль - маленькие соевые бобы, сброженные солью и специями. Их можно купить в специальных китайских магазинах. Черный фасолевый соус - хорошая замена. В Китае считается, что черная фасоль обладает магическими свойствами и ведет к бессмертию.

----------


## Ersh

Лосось на пару в микроволновой печи.

450 г филе лосося или плотной белой рыбы, 1,5 ст. л. нашинкованного свежего имбиря, 3 ст. л. нашинкованного зеленого лука, 2 ст. л. светлого соевого соуса, 2 ч. л. темного соевого соуса, 1 ст. л. орехового масла, 2 ч. л. кунжутного масла, горсть веточек свежего кориандра.

Протереть рыбу насухо бумажным кухонным полотенцем и порезать на очень большие куски. Положить в огнеупорную миску и посыпать имбирем. Завернуть плотно в пленку. Поставить блюдо с рыбой в микроволновку на 3-5 мин на максимальный режим (в зависимости от величины рыбы и от того, как вы любите ее готовить). Достать блюдо с готовой рыбой. Подождать одну минуту и слить весь излишек жидкости, который собрался на тарелке. Затем посыпать зеленым луком и побрызгать светлым и темным соусом. Накалить оба масла в маленькой кастрюльке, полить ими рыбу. Посыпать кориандром и подавать.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Пицца на недрожжевом тесте от Наталии Ещенко (супруге apple, кто помнит его посты)  :Smilie: 

200 грамм нежирного творогна
2 яйца
3 ст.ложки растительного масла
чуть соли, сахара,
полчайной ложки соды, погашенной уксусом
8 ст. ложек муки.
(а также майонез, сыр и все наполнители)

Всё это перемешать, творог лучше перетереть, чтобы тесто получилось липкое.
Разложить по противню руками (руки можно смазать маслом, чтобы удобнее).
Сверху размазываем майонез, потом начинку (грибы, оливки, и что душа пожелает) - а сверху кетчуп и посыпаем тёртым сыром.
Духовку разогреть до 200 по Цельсию, выпекать 15- 20 минут.

И второй рецепт, взятый когда-то с сайта Лотоса, кажется.

Вегетарианская пицца

Если к Вам пpиходят дpузья, котоpые все еще едят мясо, а Вам уже не
хочется его готовить, лучше их сильно не шокиpовать и пpиготовить, что-нибудь
похожее на пpивычную им пищу, напpимеp, пиццу.
Это быстpо и пpосто.
Тесто: сметана (1 стакан), сода, погашенная лимонным соком (уксус в
ведической кулинаpии не используется), соль. Из специй можно добавить куpкуму,
имбиpь, калинджи (эту специю хоpошо использовать пpи пpиготовлении хлеба и
мучных изделий). Затем добавить муку. Тесто толжно быть очень тугое. Его
необходимо pаскатать и положить на сковоpодку, пpедваpитель смазанную
pастительным маслом. Кpая теста должны загинаться.
Начинка: в pазогpетое pастительное масло (или масло гхи - очищенное
сливочное масло) добавить специи (гоpчица, несколько семян кумина, фенхель,
куpкума, имбиpь, молотый коpиандp, асафетида), затем обжаpить в нем каpтофель
и моpковь, наpезанные мелкими кубиками. Позже добавить немного капусты,
наpезанной соломкой и зеленого гоpошка. И главное не забыть все это посолить
и попеpчить.
Все это готовится довольно быстpо. Пока поджаpиваются овощи, можно
сделать тесто.
В сковоpодку с тестом сначала положить томатную пасту, а затем начинку.
Свеpху снова томатная паста, после паниp (домашний сыp или твоpог). Свежие
помидоpы сейчас pоскошь, поэтому можно обойтись и без них. Посыпать можно
зеленью или листьями шамбалы.
После все это засунуть в pазогpетую духовку. Чеpез 10-15 минут все будет
готово.
Не обязательно пpидеpживаться этого pецепта. Компоненты можно заменять,
добавлять и убавлять. Если у Вас нет ни одной специи, все pавно pезультат
будет хоpоший (достаточно соли и пеpца).

----------


## Sadhak

Здорово. Отличный форум-тред. Думаю действительно, проблемно найти меню "на каждый день", чтобы не напрягать семью поисками блюда, которое бы не надоедало и достаточно просто и быстро готовилось. Рыбу не ем (чем она от мяса отличается?), также как и мидий-раков и прочее, большая часть возможной вкусной кухни, пропадает сразу. Сою просто не могу себя заставить-уговорить, бр-р-р... Остаются яйца, как источник белка, их еще не есть, было бы, думаю катастрофой для тела. Вот к слову, составляя меню на Новый год в ресторане, долго с друзьями ломали голову - как эту неприятную сумму, что должна быть истрачена на столик по требованию его администрации, выбрать вегетариантской еды для меня, при том, что вся она стоит уничтожительно мизерно? Заказать на нее рис "по мексикански" для всех посетителей этого и соседних ресторанов  :Smilie:  ? Выход нашли, уговорив меня есть черную и красную икру в поражающих воображение количествах, убедив меня аргументом - "Ты же яйца куриные ешь, а рыбьи тебе чем не подходят?"  :Smilie: .
 Про что уж я  :Smilie: ... Вот любимый "повседневный" вариант, что мне не надоедает в принципе и получается у жены невероятно вкусно:
 Рис с овощами. В оливковое разгретое масло, добавляется куркума, обжариваются овощи (помидоры, лук, цукини). Потом кладется рис и обжаривается в этой смеси. Заливается кипящей водой, на стакан риса - два воды. Готовится под крышкой до выкипания воды. важное значение имеет сорт риса, подберите сами.
Очень люблю с грибами-под сметаной (как жульен), испеченным в духовке в глиняной сковородке с толстым дном, подаваемым отдельно. (Весь секрет именно в толстом глинянном дне)
 Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Аньезка

Это блюдо я регулярно заказываю в своём любимом ресторане индийской кухни. А сейчас я случайно нашла его рецепт в интернете и делюсь им с вами  :Smilie:  

Mixed Vegetables Curry
Карри из овощной смеси.

1/2 чашки молока
1 луковица - мелко порезанная
кусочек имбиря, размером в 1 дюйм, 4-5 головок чеснока - все измельченное или подавленное
2 помидора - мелко порезанные
1 1/4 ч.л. соли, или по вкусу, 1/2 ч.л. куркумы (халди)
1/2 ч.л. порошка красного перца, 3/4 ч.л. гарам масалы
1 1/2 ч.л. порошка зиры
2 ст.л. мелко порезанной зелени кориандра (кинзы)
1 чашка дахи (несладкого йогурта), 2 ч.л. кукурузной муки (я брала бесан)
25 гр. панира - натертого на терке. (я брала просто сыр, так как панира не было и не хотелось покупать специально)

Овощи (порезанные, 3 чашки)
1 чашка нарезанной цветной капусты, 1 картофелина, порезанная на кубики,
2 маленькие морковки, порезанные на кружочки,
10 стручков зеленой фасоли (French beans) - порезанные
1/2 чашки зеленого гороха.

Способ приготовления:

1. На глубокой сковороде пожарьте лук, имбирь и чеснок в 1/2 чашки молока в течение 3-4 минут, пока молоко не выпарится.
2. Порежьте и помойте все овощи.
3. Добавьте овощи в луковую смесь. Хорошо перемешайте.
4. Добавьте 1 чашку воды. Накройте крышкой и готовьте в течение 3-4 минут до тех пор, пока овощи не будут почти готовы.
5. Добавьте порезанные помидоры, соль, куркуму, красный перец, гарам масалу и зиру. Готовьте в течение 3-4 минут, пока помидоры хорошо не смешаются и не станут мягкими.
6. Смешайте муку и дахи и хорошо взбейте, пока не получится однородная масса. Добавьте дахи в овощи. Хорошо перемешайте. Готовьте на медленном огне, пока овощи не будут совсем готовы и карри не будет густым. Помешивайте время от времени.
7. Добавьте натертый сыр и снимите с огня.
8. Подавать на стол, добавив листья кориандра (кинзы).

----------


## Тера

Тюря с капустой
200г. черствого хлеба, 0,5л. томатного сока, стакан рубленной свежей капусты, 1 луковица, 3ст.л. растит. масла, 1,5л. воды, соль.
В кипящую соленую воду добавть рубленную капусту, томатный сок, довести до кипения. В тарелку положить хлеб, луковицу (очищенную и нарезанную колечками), раст. масло и залить горячей смесью.

----------


## Тера

Кабачки с помидорами (осеннее такое блюдо  :Smilie:  ) 
1кг.кабачков, 100г. растительного масла, 2-3ст.л. муки, 200г. помидоров, соль по вкусу, зелень.
Кабачки почистить, нарезать кружками, обвалять в муке (хотя если без муки – тоже неплохо получится), обжарить на сковороде в растительном масле, посолить. Выложить на блюдо, отдельно поджарить мелко нарезанные помидоры и выложить их на кабачки. Готовое блюдо посыпать зеленью петрушки и укропа.

----------


## Тера

Овощной кугель
6-8 морковок, 1 пакет замороженных стручковых бобов (280г.), 2ст.л. соевой сметаны, проросшие зерна пшеницы, соль, масло, мука.
Очистить морковь. Разрезать на кусочки (кубики или кружочки) и варить короткое время под давлением (в сковородке). Затем воду слить, морковь размять, добавить сметану (1ст.л.) и зерна(половину), можно чуть муки – должна получиться довольно густая сместь Посолить.
В другой кастрюле отварить бобы. Слить воду, размять, добавить остаток сметаны, муку,зерна, соль. Смазать маслом форму, уложить на дно морковную смесь, сверху – бобы. Печь при 160-175 градусах минут 40-45.

----------


## Тера

Манты с картофельным фаршем
Тесто: просеянную муку залить кипятком и замесить крутое тесто (муку, естественно, лучше предварительно просеять через сито или марлю, чтобы не было комочков). Завернуть в целлофановый пакет, чтобы не было доступа воздуха и оставить на столе приблизительно на один час. 
Фарш: 5 картофелин, 3 луковицы (средних), соль, перец по вкусу. Картофель очистить, мелко порубить (можно пропустить через мясорубку) и нарезать лук. Тщательно перемешать, добавить специи.
Рецепт: тесто раскатать тонкими лепешками, как на вареники. В каждую лепешку положить фарш (примерно 1ч.л.), влить 1ч.л. оливкового или расттельного масла, затем защипать края конвертиком. Уложить одним слоем в мантовницу с кипящей водой (мой извращенный разум заменил ее на дуршлаг внутри большой кастрюли) и варить 35-40 мин. Кстати, все приготовится гораздо быстрее, если картофель отварить и сделать из него пюре, в которое, в свою очередь, добавить лук (я его пассерую, т.е. обжариваю до золотистой корочки – оч. тогда вкус у него приятный) и специи.

----------


## tsun

В пюре ещё можно обжаренных шампиньёнов добавить(мелко нарезанных).

----------


## Тера

Да, но тогда надо уменьшить количество картофеля, чтобы начинки получилось нужное количество.

----------


## Никита

Мммммм!Какой вкусный тред! :Wink:

----------


## Тера

Овощи в горшочках
Для приготовления годятся любые овощи (студенческое блюдо  :Smilie:  ), на 4 порции их вес не должен превышать 1кг. 
Испечь в духовке картофель, морковь, свеклу, кусок капусты (можно поджарить капусту или слегка отварить картофель/свеклу). Порезать не очень мелко, добавить специи(можно использовать вареный рис, если нет картофеля, или даже макароны, но тогда лучше всего спагетти, естественно, вареные), разложить по горшочкам, если есть - то смазать сверху соевой сметаной, если нет - делаете мучной соус (на сковороде в растительном масле жарите лук, туда добавляете пару стол.ложек муки, лучше если предварительно просеянной через ситечко, чтобы не было комков. Обжариваете все вместе около минуты, затем осторожно вливаете воду, так, чтобы в итоге получилась смесь, по консистенции напоминающая нежирную сметану). Для пикантности можно заправить двумя столовыми ложками вина - но это если не противоречит вашим обетам  :Smilie:  
Запечь до образования румяной корочки.
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Arolingma

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Китай: Перцы с черной фасолью.
> *


Шамбала: персик в черной шапке.
Берется персиковое дерево трех-четырех лет плодоношения. С плодами молочной спелости.
Обкладывается ячьими кизяками и поджигается. После полного сгорания (деревья не имеют кармы) куча пепла разравнивается круговыми движениями по часовой стрелке до высоты слоя 5-7 см.
В центре могилы (круг примерно 30-50 см в диаметре) всегда находится один целый плод, испеченный, но сохранивший форму. Кладется на дно габалы и подносится в пятницу в храме, где есть танка Дзамбалы.
После этого, в течение следующих 13 лет человек, поднесший данное вегетарианское блюдо, свободен в выборе пищи. Он может придерживаться и самого строгого вегетарианства в любом климате. 
Также, обретает некоторые позволения на уровне ануттарайога-тантры, в частности, может не мыть руки перед едой даже в Индии.

С уважением,

ваша Аролингма

----------


## Arolingma

Уважаемая Тера!
Это совсем даже не "Хм", а натуральный ХУМ  :Smilie:  . Серьезно. 
Обнаружила Вашу чудесную рубрику с картинками. 
Самое замечательное - Ваша подпись к первому рисунку с котенком. Что бы ни говорили об анатме, Ваше  сердце говорит гораздо больше. Воть!  :Smilie: 
И сонненький рыжик чудесный. Извините за невегетарианский оффтопик: а у Вас дома есть киськи? Или другие животные?

С уважением,
Аролингма

----------


## Тера

Да, есть, Кошка (без особой фантазии - мы ее так и назвали). А у вас?
Спасибо за ответ с хрюшками - оч. симпатичные!  :Smilie:  
С уважением,
Тера.
P.S.Невегетарианские оффтопики можете отправлять личными сообщениями  :Smilie:

----------


## Тера

Рассольник
200г. свежей капусты (белокочанной), 600г. картофеля, 1 морковь, 2 корня петрушки (можно не класть), 4 головки репчатого лука, 2 соленых огурца, маргарин растит. - 50г., 1,5 л. овощного бульона из кубика, соль, специи по вкусу (не забудьте про лавровый лист - он здесь очень уместен!).
Коренья и лук шинкуете(мелко режете) и пассеруете (т.е. обжариваете на маргарине). Капусту и соленые огурцы нарезаете соломкой, огурцы минуты две вымачиваете в воде.
Кидаете капусту в кипящий бульон, через 5-7 минут добавляете картофель, а через 7-10 пассерованные овощи и огурцы. За 5-7 мин. до окончания варки кладете специи, соль и добавляете огуречный рассол. Сама я не большая любительница соли, поэтому, добавив рассол, суп уже больше не солю.

----------


## Arolingma

Вот тебе и "форум для неформального общения"  :Frown: 
"Неформальный оффтопик" - неплохо звучит?
Но на коан не тянет, не правда ли?  :Smilie: 

P.S.    Винегрет (Russian Salad):
вареная свекла режется кубиками, добавляется вареный картофель, репчатый лук (и немного мелкопорезанного зеленого лука-перо), мелко нашинкованный соленый огурец, поливается растительным (подсолнечным либо оливковым) маслом, соль и перец по вкусу. Иногда возможно добавление зеленого горошка.
Приятного аппетита!

С уважением,
Аролингма

----------


## Ersh

Публикуется НЕ на правах рекламы

----------


## Тера

А в чем его "буддийскость"?

----------


## Ersh

Есть такой буддийский термин "Каруна"

----------


## Тера

Исчерпывающее объяснение  :Smilie:

----------


## Тера

Я имею ввиду, "каруна" - это "страдание", или имеется какой-то оттенок значения?

----------


## Ersh

В буддизме махаяны каруна – первая добродетель того, кто стремится следовать путем бодхисаттвы, практически соответствующая первому «совершенству» (парамита) – щедрости (дана). Махаянисты неоднократно цитировали Дхармасангити-сутру, по которой все действия бодхисаттв, совершаемые телом, словом или мыслью, направляются состраданием ко всем живым существам. Здесь же утверждается, что бодхисаттве нет необходимости совершенствоваться во всех добродетелях, вполне достаточно одной – каруны. В махаянских текстах она описывается и «положительно», как любовь ко всем существам, и уподобляется любви матери к ребенку, но при этом подчеркивается, что в отличие от обычной любви-привязанности каруна не укоренена в дихотомиях (первая из которых «свое – чужое») и не является эго-центричной. Различие и в том, что обычная любовь связана с незнанием и часто порождает ненависть. Бесстрастие каруны, однако, никак не мешает махаянистам противопоставлять ее нормам нравственного поведения. Популярностью, в частности, пользовался рассказ о принявшем на себя обет целомудрия подвижнике Джйоти, который из чувства «сострадания» решил удовлетворить любовную страсть домогавшейся его женщины. При этом «мученик сострадания» нашел для себя на редкость удачную аргументацию: лучше, решил он, ему пострадать в аду, чем сделать женщину несчастной и заставить ее умереть от неудовлетворенного желания. Образцом сострадания считается сам Будда; в сочетании с мудростью (праджня) сострадание является одним из двух столпов буддизма, и именно этими добродетелями в первую очередь наделены будды, составляющие «второе тело» Будды (самбхогакая). Каруна включается в знаменитый обет бодхисаттвы (врата), который может быть сформулирован примерно так: «Пока есть хотя бы одно несчастное существо в мире, мое счастье не может быть полным». Сострадательный аспект пути бодхисаттвы подчеркивается во множестве махаянских памятников, ярче всего, вероятно, в Бодхичарьяватаре Шантидэвы. В махаянском буддизме популярно и понятие «махакаруна» (великое сострадание), соотносимое с самой природой будд. Это «великое сострадание» демонстрировали, по махаянской мифологии, прежде всего Шакьямуни (исторический Будда), а также будды Вирочана, Бхашьяджаягуру, Амитабха, Акшобхья. Воплощением каруны считается также бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара. Помогая людям избавляться от похоти, ненависти и заблуждения, он, согласно и махаянистам и ваджраянистам, облегчает им освобождение от дальнейших перевоплощений. Весьма популярно его изображение в виде «Одиннадцатиголового с великим состраданием» (экадашамахакаруника): столь много ликов ему необходимо для того, чтобы нигде в мире не пропустить страдания и немедля прийти на помощь страждущим (для вящего успеха в этом деле он наделен еще и глазами на каждой из тысячи своих рук). 
http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/70/.../1007064a1.htm

----------


## Аньезка

Буквально вчера приготовила *Рулетики из баклажанов* 

Сначала готовите смесь: на мелкой тёрке или в миксере измельчить сыр, морковь, зелень и чеснок (чеснока чуть-чуть - головки 2-3). Всё это перемешать.

Нарезаете баклажаны (2 штуки, например) вдоль, чтобы получились такие тонкие длинные куски. Обжарить эти куски на растительном масле (я делаю на оливковом). Когда баклажаны немного остынут, обернуть ими заготовленную смесь, чтобы получились такие маленькие рулетики.

Кушать их можно как в холодном виде, так и в подогретом. Главное, если будете разогревать в микроволновке, не греть их больше 40 секунд, а то сыр расплавиться и выльется из рулетиков!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Мы с женой успешно осваиваем вегетарианскую кухню, могу подкинуть несколько рецептов с пятью баллами из пяти, по нашей системе  :Smilie: 

А так вообще рецептов в сети - море. Уточняю, мы вообще никого не едим: никаких живых существ. А то я смотрю здесь рецепты из рыбы имеются.

----------


## Аньезка

> Мы с женой успешно осваиваем вегетарианскую кухню, могу подкинуть несколько рецептов с пятью баллами из пяти, по нашей системе


Подкиньте, пожалуйста!!!   :Smilie:  
В сети, действительно, много рецептов, но хочеЦЦа проверенные... из первых рук, так сказать...  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Продукты: цветная капуста, картофель, морковь, баклажаны, помидоры, мука, сливки, топленое масло, сыр адыгейский (обычный расплавится), масала (индийский набор специй, кому какая нравится). 

 1. Капусту разделяем на соцветия и отвариваем в литре молока с молотой куркумой до полу-готовности (мягкости) в кастрюльке, откидываем на дуршлаг, молоко не выливаем.
 2. Баклажаны, картошка, сыр, морковь, берется в одинаковых пропорциях, режется кубиками и обжаривается по отдельности со специями (с масалой) на топленом масле (нет, так на растительном) на сковородке.
 3. Выложили из сковородки все, что пожарили по-отдельности в другую посуду. (Можно использовать деревенскую сметану или сливки (городская свернется), тогда ее положитьв обжареные овощи с куркумой и пропускаем п.4 и п.5, т.е. просто тушим обжареные овощи и вареную капусту в сметане, а не в молоке, на медленном огне)
 4. В сковородке на топленом масле обжариваем две столовых ложки муки.
 5. Из первой кастрюли, где варилась капуста, выливаем в сковородку с мукой молоко и размешиваем.
 6. Полученным соусом заливаем обжаренные овощи и вареную капусту и тушим пять минут. После этого добавляем помидоры и зелень, нарезанные кубиками, тушим еще две минуты и выключаем.
 На гарнир рис.
 В первый раз у нас не получилось, вернее вышел совсем не тот вкус, который ожидали (пробовали в гостях)  :Smilie: . К тому же, когда все смешали, то совершенно неожиданно образовался буквально таз еды, чего так же не ждали  :Smilie: , поэтому берем всего по-немногу. Как надо вышло только раз на третий и теперь уже пару лет это самое любимое блюдо.  Нет масалы, просто смешиваем те специи, что нравятся и подбираем под свой вкус.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ок, из дома запощщу

----------


## Люся

Ой в армянской кухне так много вегитарианских блюд! Весной едим только зелень в различных вариациях. Расскажу парочку рецептов из моих любимых. Порционные соответсвия чистто на глаз, я никогда не мерю ничем. Начну пожалуй с самой моей любимой еды:

_Пирожки с зеленью_

Всякой разной съедобной зелени, все что ростсет в соседнем парке нарвать в достаточном количестве. На глаз на 1кг муки пол кило зелени. Желательно много крапивы, лука, аниса, щавеля. Помыть, высущить зелень разложив на столе на какой нибудь тряпочке способной впитать. Перевернуть зелень когда одна сторона высохнет. 
Замесить слабодрожжевое тесто (на 1кг 1 ложку) на кисломолочной основе(0,5л)посолить по вкусу и месить до однородной нелипкой массы. Муку желательно взять не высшего а первого сорта или намешать к высшему сорту серую, ржаную муку. Дать постоять тесту, тем временем нарезать зелень не очень мелко где то с сантиметр длиной. Посолить, поперчить при желании. Нажарить мелконарезанный лук на пол стакане подсолнечного масла до легкого румянца и добавить в зеленую массу, размешать. Из теста изготовить шарики детский кулачок, построить в кучу  на столе и накрыть полотенцем.  Брать по одному шарику и раскатать в круг толщиной с пол см. Наложить по середине кучу(большую, с мужскую ладонь!) зелени  расположив  по одну сторону круга, второй закрыть как большой(20X10) вареник  :Smilie:  Запечатать место шва надежно, пройтись еще раз нежно каталкой, дабы не вздулся сильно пирожок, испечь на разогретой сухой сковороде, каждую сторону примерно 5-7 минут. Есть лучше, пока не остыли, но и два три дня можно разогреть и есть. Нарезать пополам, положить в каждую половинку кусочек сливочного масла и есть запивая кефиром, а еще лучше мацони или йогуртом без сладких добавок. Очень хорошо очищает кишечник и благодаря кроткосрочной термической обработке сохраняет в себе все витамины. Но самое главное и приятное, это ужааааааааасно вкусно, особенно когда с анисом. Вот наверное запах именно такой вкусной еды в нас хранит желание вновь и вновь рождаться   :EEK!:  
_ Приятного апетита _

----------


## Люся

* Ленивая весенняя долма *   :Big Grin: 
Покупаем на рынке маринованых или соленых виноградных листьев грам 200, или свежих грам 100, зелень киндзы и укропа, зеленого лука минимум по пучку(нестоличному :Smilie: ), но чем больше, тем лучше и зеленой неспелой алычи штук 7-10. Можно и без алычи, если листья очень кислые. Вымыть листья, нарезать не очень мелко. Вымыть стакан риса. Один средний лучок нарезать мелко и сделать поджарку, залить кипяаченной водой и бросить туда нарезанные листья. После того как они поваряться там минут 5-7, бросить рис. Вода должна слегка покрывать рис. Посолить, накрыть крышкой, и варить как плов, минут 20. за 5 мнут до готовности насыпать меклонарезанную зелень, размешать и дать дойти уже на очень медленном огне. Подавать на стол с каким нибудь кисломолочным продуктом, желательно с мацони или несладким йогуртом как подливу, соус. Очень легкая и кисленькая еда, объеденье
_Приятного апетита _

----------


## Люся

_Аджап - сандал
(овощное рагу)_

Надо:
Лук репчатый, перец болгарский, баклажаны и картофель русские   :Big Grin:  , кабачки дачные, помодоры любые, киндза, петрушка, укроп, арегано(рейган , базилик  :Stick Out Tongue:  ). Овощей можно ровное количество кроме пожалуй лука, его поменьше. Можно одни баклажаны или одни кабачки. 
Все нарезать не мелко:  лук, баклажаны(нечищеные), кабачки, картошку и перец кружочками, помидоры давольно крупными полукружочками. Положить сначала картошку, потом лук, баклажаны или (и) кабачки, перец помодоры, посыпать немножко!!! зеленью и опять повторить сначала слоями.  Залить чуток водой,чтоб не подгорело, пока свой сок не впустит, и полить масом растительным, лучше кукурузным или оливковым. Потушить на среднем огне где то поп часа. Готовность оптределить по картошке и баклажанам, они варяться дольше всех. Перед тем как снять с огна, сверху посыпать остальной зеленью, но не мешать!!!. Накладывать на глубокие тарелки, полить немного соком от тушения и посыпать нарезанным чесноком. Нельзя чеснок добавлять в кострюлю, иначе запах потяжелеет. Особенно на следующий день. Вобще чеснок в горячее блюдо не стоит добавлять при варке, иначе запах уже не чесночный будет  :Smilie:  Лучше в блюдо перед подачей или в соус.  А это блюдо я люблю есть так:  люблю все смешивать в пюре, но меня за это ругают, говорят некрасиво :Smilie:  Но вкусно :Smilie:  

_Приятного апетита   _

----------


## Люся

_Плов с тыквой_

На стакан риса грамм 300 тыквы и две луковицы, растительное масло, соль и сахар по вкусу.
 Тыкву держать над газом или ставить на эл. плиту, чтобы легко снять кожуру. Нарезать кубиками. Сделать поджарку *слегка*  зажарив нарезанный мелко лучок, дабавить вымытый рис и чуток зажарить его потом добавить кусочки тыквы нарезанные на кубики на 1,5 см. размешать, залить водой так, чтов слегка закрыло рис, посолить и дабавить немножко сахар, если тыква сладкая очень- мало, если не очень- чуть больше, так, чтобы не было сладко. Ну я дабавляю две три чайные ложки. Накрыть плотно крышкой, убавить огонь после того как закипит и варить минут 30. Если заметите, что воды мало а рис и тыква еще сыроваты добавляйте *кипяченной*  воды, но ни в коем случае не размешивайте, иначе у вас рис слипнется и вместо плова получите кащу. Можно на праздночный стол дабавить еще изюма. Изюм вымыть высушить(треть стакана), бросить на раскаленую сковородку с маслом и когда они набыхнут, поливать плов им, перед подачей на стол.

Тыква является отличным природным желчегонным средством, и очень вкусна вобще   :Smilie:  

_Приятного апетита  _

----------


## Люся

_Плов с рисом и чечевицей_

В голодные, трудные  времена очень дешевая и вкусная еда :Smilie: 
 Напополам чечевицу и рис, пару головок лука и растительное масло надо. 
Чечевицу неножко варить отдельно от риса, так как рис варится раньше, хотя если замачивать с вечер чечевицу можно и не варить. Как обычно поджарить лучок, высыпать вымытые рис и чечевицу, залить водой чтоб накрыло чуть чуть массу и накрыть крышкой. Как закипит, убавить огонь и варить около 40 минут. Размешивать нельзя, как в случае с тыквенным. Вобще плов трогать нельзя, можно наклонить слегка кастрюлю и посмотреть выкипела ли вода. Лучше варить в чугунной кастрюле, но за неимением можно и алюминиевую. 
Вобще можно фантазировать и делать различные плововые смеси. У нас делают еще с картошкой, с капустой. Или вместе или отдельно взятые. Но рис нужно такой что быстро варится и не разваривается. Мне нравится сорт "Басматы". Не очень дорогой но качественный и перломоутровый рис.

_ Приятного апетита   _

----------


## Люся

*Кисломолочный суп
Спас или Танов апур*

Берем литр мацони или ацедофилена, можноп йогурт, но не ряженка и не кефир и уж никак ни простокваша. Это совершенно разные кисломолочные бактерии. Еще можно сметанку, Я дабавляю на литр 100 грамм, а можно вобще брать сметаны грам 500 и разбавлять водой  :Smilie:   Мацони взбить немножко венчиком, добавить сметанки  разбить одно яйцо и взбить дальше,  в конце разбавить слегка  кипяченной водой, ну где то на четверть. Помыть чуть больше пол стакана риса  и бросить туда же, Ставить на огонь и постоянно помешивать во избежание свертывания, некоторые бросают спичечку и утверждают что предотвращает  сворачивание, не могу сказать ничего можете попробовать. Как только начинает закипать можно уже не мешать. В моем регионе дабавляют в конце только мяту мелко нарезанную. На севере Армении делают поджарку луковоую, вместо риса кидают перловку и зелень кинзы дабавляют в конце. В Гюмри вобще вместо риса макароны фигурные кидают :Smilie:  Много различных вариаций. Больше всего мне нравится то что я ела с детства, хотя все варианты вкусные. Очень легкая и полезная пища. Дают больным, у кого нелады с желудком и с кишечником, как согревающее дают ОРЗшникам, летом ставят в холодильник и пьют охлажденными. Вкусно одним словом! 
_
Приятного апетита   _

----------


## Anneta

А вот ещё есть кое-что:
*Рулетики из баклажанов с начинкой.*
Баклажаны нарезать вдоль пластиками по всей длине.
Положить на 1-2 часа в раствор с солью (от горечи).
Баклажаны обсушить и обжарить с обеих сторон до золотистой корочки.
Начинка:
Морковь натереть на крупной тёрке или нарезать тонкой соломкой; лук по желанию, перец болгар.(красный, жёлтый),помидор кубиками. Обжарить на оливковом масле.  Посыпать кунжутом. Соль, специи по вкусу.
Готовую начинку по чайной ложке заворачивать в пластик баклажана. Уложить в кастрюльку, посыпать мелконарезанный зубок чеснока, при необходимости сбрызнуть соусом. А также полить нежирной сметаной и в духовку до полной готовности на 5-10 мин. При подаче посыпать зеленью.
______________________
Приятнейшего!

----------


## ullu

*Рисс шафраном*

Уравновешивает три доша.
На 6 порций 
1 щепотка шафрана
1 ст. ложка воды
1,5 стакана риса басмати
3 ст ложки гхи (топленое масло) или несоленого сливочного масла
4 лавровых листа
7 кусочков разломаной коры корицы (примерно 1 ч.ложка с горкой)
7 целых гвоздичин
0,5 ч.л соли
7 целых стручков кардамона
4 стакана горячей воды

Замочите шафран в столовой ложке воды не менее чем на 10 минут.

Промойте рис и дважды слейте воду. 
Разогрейте кастрюлю на среднем огне и добавьте гхи. 
Затем добавьте лавровый лист, корицу, гвоздику, соль, кардамон и пассеруйте в течение минуты .
Уменьшите огонь, добавьте в специи рис и пассеруйте ещё 2 минуты.
Влейте горячую воду и замоченый ранее шафран с водой и доведите до слабого кипения, после чего варите не закрывая 5 минут.
Затем уменьшите огонь до среднего и неполностью прикройте кастрюлю. Готовьте так ещё в течение 5 минут, помешав 1-2 раза, чтобы избежать склеивания и прилипания ко дну.
Уменьшите огонь до слабого, плотно закройте кастрюлю и доведите до готовности в течение 10 минут.

** Шафран имеет горький, острый вкус, согревающее действие и острый випак. Он уравновешивает три доша, легко переваривается и помогает при пищевых алергиях.

Применение в медицине: эффективен при головных болях типа мигреней. Также может быть эффективен для "оживления" крови, улучшения циркуляции и для женской репродуктивной системы.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ессс...
> 
> Всегда хотел научиться готовить вегетарьянское... Может быть  и с рыбоедством тогда завяжу окончательно...
> 
> P.S. Базовые ссылки в инете не подбросите?


Какая хорошая, нужная, тема незаслуженно затерялась в архивах!  :Big Grin: 

Делюсь экспресс-рецептами для тех, кому лень готовить.

*Летний завтрак лактовегетарианца*

В сырок (как на картинке 1) вбить порезанную на мелкие кусочки клубнику и хорошо размешать. Запивать чаем. 

*Летний обед лактовегетарианца*

Режем помидоры, огурцы, кинзу, петрушку и сыр Zottarella Mini с базиликом (см картинку 2), смешиваем, добавляем острые пиклзы (Hot Mango Pickle) - чуть-чуть, поливаем оливковым маслом. Хорошо идет под итальянский хлеб "Чиабатта".

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Есть очень интересный кулинарный сайт http://www.good-cook.ru
Очень он мне нравится. Блюда там всякие -  и мясные, и вегетарианских хватает (создательница, вероятно, христианка поэтому постных блюд много на сайте).
По сложности приготовления блюда там разные от самых простых "студенческих" вариантов до прямо таки кулинарных шедевров. Но что радует  - все рецепты из продуктов, которые нам привычны, без всяких там "заумных" артишоков, омаров и т.п.
К тому же восхищает с какой любовью и юмором оформлен сайт. Каждый рецепт снабжен подробным описанием приготовления и фотографиями этапов работы, что очень удобно.

----------


## Поляков

Реальная тема - чечевица (без разницы зеленая или красная). Самое простое блюдо, отварить чечевицу, затем давить нерафинированое подсолнечное масло и соевый соус. Несколько дней прожить с удовольствием не проблема. Есть еще рецепт, но более сложный: отворная чечевица, сыр "Фета", растительное масло, зелень. Очень вкусно!

----------

Joy (22.12.2011)

----------


## Such

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_vegetarian/ - тут много рецептов

----------


## Акулина

*Вареники малороссийские с кислой капустой*


Перебрать шинкованную кислую капусту, сложить в широкую кастрюлю, сварить до мягкости. Когда капуста будет готова, откинуть ее на дуршлаг и остудить, затем запассеровать на подсолнечном масле мелко нашинкованный лук, сложить сваренную и отжатую досуха капусту, размешать, положить по вкусу соль, перец, специи. Приготовить постное тесто, раскатать тонко, и вырезав небольшие кружочки, положить на каждый капусту, опустить в соленый кипяток и, когда вареники всплывут наверх, выбрать дуршлаговой ложкой, полить растопленным маслом. Можно в масле поджарить для подливки мелко нашинкованный лук.
Приятного аппетита!!
Рецепт с сайта http://russianfood.com

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Взять банку сладкой кукурузы и банку белой фасоли (можно и Heinz в томатном соусе). Слить всю жидкость, содержимое консервов перемешать в миске. Добавить майонез и перемешать ещё раз. Перед подачей на стол добавить ржаные сухари с каким-нибудь растительным ароматом вроде зелени или чеснока с сыром (сухари не должны совсем размокнуть). Получите 2  большие порции потрясающе вкусного, простого и питательного салата.

----------


## Raudex

пресловутый *Хумус*, которым я всех постоянно навязчиво кормлю))))

если вы в Москве, то проще всего съездить вот сюда, магазин прямо рядом с метро Сухаревская.

Покупаем там тахину, а заодно можно и нут, он там недорогой.
Ещё нужно лимонный сок и чеснок. Давить лимон я обычно леннюсь и покупаю выжатый, мне например нравится такой, или в том же индийском магазине вот такой.
Нут (полкило, то есть весь пакет) мою, вытаскиваю плохие зёрнышки, замачиваю на ночь. Ту воду в которой нут стоял сливаю, заливаю свежую, в ней варю до консистенции консервированного горошка, что б легко сминался пальцами. В скороварке получается примерно час. В обычной кастрюльке вероятно дольше. Сливаю бульончик (в чашку, на случай если получится слишком густо), горошины пропускаю через мясорубку, и сразу смешиваю с 300г тахины (пол-ведёрка), соком 2-х лимонов, 1 средней головкой раздавленного чеснока, соль, специи, бульон из под гороха по желанию, далее мешаю миксером, фасую и в холод, собственно всё.
Ещё можно плеснуть масла растительного, в некоторых рецептах это даже обязательно, но я - когда как, обычно лью символически, тахина и так вполне маслянистая.
Солю я обычно какой-нибудь овощной приправой с солью, типа магги и прочих, 2 чайные ложки с горкой.
Из специй кладу когда что: кумин, свежую или сушёную зелень, куркуму, асафетиду, паприку кусочками, перец любой... Да, в общем, тут простор для творчества.

----------


## sergey

Нарезать 1 баклажан не очень толстыми кружкАми. Поджаривать с обеих сторон на растительном масле до румяного цвета. Готовность можно проверить, если надавить на кромку кружка вилкой, должно проминаться. Натереть 200 г. стакан помидоров, если нет помидоров, то можно налить густого томатного сока или томата. Давилкой выдавить в стакан с томатом 2 крупных зубка чеснока, круто посолить и перемешать. Выложить баклажаны в тарелку или какое-нить блюдо и залить этим томатом. Посыпать нарезанной петрушкой. Можно есть горячим или холодным.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Взять 1 кг цветной капусты (можно свежую, можно заморозку), отварить в подсленной воде 7-10 минут (опускать в кипящую воду). Затем выложить на противень. Можно добавить 1-2 нарезанных помидора и 1 болгарский перец. Залить все это сметанным соусом (берем 200 г сметаны и добавляем соль по вкусу, приправы как нравится, например: кумин 2/3 ч.л., имбирь 1 ч.л., куркума 1/3 ч.л. черная горчица 2/3 ч.л., каленжи 1/3 ч.л., лавровый лист). Сверху хорошо посыпать тертым сыром (российский подойдет). И в духовку минут на 20, температура 170-180 С - чтобы  зарумянилось.  Очень вкусно  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Реальная тема - чечевица (без разницы зеленая или красная). Самое простое блюдо, отварить чечевицу, затем давить нерафинированое подсолнечное масло и соевый соус. Несколько дней прожить с удовольствием не проблема. Есть еще рецепт, но более сложный: отворная чечевица, сыр "Фета", растительное масло, зелень. Очень вкусно!


Согласен, чечевица - отличная вещь!
Мне нравится с гречневой кашей: Всё варю, потом обжариваю с луком на масле, обычно с овощами (заморозки какие нибудь, например горошек, фасоль стрючками, брокколи, шпинат), пряностями, в готовое перед употреблением иногда добавляю сметану или несладкий йогурт.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Осенью многие квасят капусту. И правильно делают. Капуста вещь очень полезная. Много вит. С (причем в квашенной капусте вит. С сохраняется до весны). Есть исследования, что ежедневное употребление овощей из семейства крестоцветных (все виды капусты, редиска, редька, дайкон) повышает иммунитет и обладает противораковым действием (особенно снижается вероятность рака толстого кишечника и молочной железы). Как квасить капусту, наверное, все знают. Приведу два экзотических способа квашения белокочанной капусты, которые мне нравятся.
_Первый рецепт - кимчи (вариант корейской квашенной капусты)._ Сразу хочу заметить, что в этом рецепте очень много чеснока и лука, поэтому если кто то считает, что эти растения есть не хорошо, то этот рецепт не для них. Остальным скажу, что это очень вкусная вещь и очень полезная - просто настоящий клад витаминов, микроэлементов и биологически активных веществ.  Удивительно, но капуста замечательно гасит остроту приправ и съесть этой капусты можно много (причем ее хочется, есть в большом количестве). 
5-6 кг капусты (большой кочан), 100-150 г зеленого лука, 1 стакан очищенного чеснока, 7-12 стручков острого перца, 100-150 г соли, 1 ст. ложка муки.
Лучше брать капусту поздних сортов (например "Слава") с плотными белыми кочанами. Кочан капусты вымыть и разобрать на листья (крупные листья можно разрезать на 2-4 части). Кладем листья в холодную соленую воду (в большую эмалированную кастрюлю или таз) под пресс на 5-6 дней. Важно чтобы листья были полностью погружены в рассол.  Затем листья промывают, слегка отжимают и перемешивают с измельченными луком, чесноком и перцем. Выложить все это в посуду, в которой будете хранить капусту (стеклянные банки или эмалированную кастрюлю) и оставить так на 2-3 часа. В это время готовим новый рассол - в холодной воде разведите 1 ст. ложку муки и доводите до кипения, добавить соль по вкусу. Рассол этот остудить и залить капусту. Есть можно сразу. Хранить в холодильнике.
 Второй рецепт не такой экстремальный, но тоже очень вкусный. 
_Капуста квашенная по-грузински_ 10кг. капусты, 3-4 красной свеклы, 3-6 стручка острого перца. Для заливки: на 10л воды - 500-700 г соли.
Вымытую свеклу очистить, нарезать тонкими ломтиками или соломкой. Перец мелко нарезать.  Кочан капусты разрезать на 8 частей и уложить в подготовленную посуду, перекладывая свеклой и перцем. Залить горячим рассолом. Оставить под прессом на 3 дня.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Хочу поделиться рецептом салата, который хорошо смотритсяя на праздничном столе.
Продукты для него нужны очень простые. А получается красиво,сытно и вкусно. 
_Салат "Овощной торт"_
Примерное количество продуктов - 1-2 свеклы,  3-4 морковки, 5-6 картошек, 500 г майонеза (если кто не любит майонез - вещь то , скажем не полезная - можно заменить сметаной), сыр (который легко тереть на терке).
Овощи вымыть и сварить "в мундире". При этом нужно учитывать, что картошка сварится быстее всех, морковка немного дольше, а свекла варится дольше всех. Затем остудить, очистить от кожуры, натереть на крупной терке (каждый овощ отдельно). Натереть сыр на мелкой терке. Как только все это подготовили, начинаем формировать салат. Берем большое плоское блюдо. Первым слоем выкладываем *всю* свеклу, потом майонез, потом картошку, майонез, морковку. Далее чередуем картошку и морковку прослаивая это все майонезом. Формируем торт в виде купола. Если вместо майонеза берете сметану , то сметанные слои посыпайте сыром. Когда купол готов -  сверху густо посыпать сыром и при желании украсить торт (женщины это очень любят делать) - можно сделать "цветочки" и "листики" из остатков морковки и свеклы. Для украшения можно испльзовать клюкву, бруснику и зелень. 
Салат нужно делать накануне мероприятия, чтобы ночь он постоял в холодильнике и как следует пропитался.
При подаче на стол салат разрежьте как торт и выкладывайте на тарелки кусками - слоистая структура салата очень хорошо смотрится.
Для тех кто ест рыбу - под свеклу можно положить соленую селедку (предварительно очистить от костей и шкурки) - получится традиционная селедка "под шубой"

----------


## Вова Л.

> Реальная тема - чечевица (без разницы зеленая или красная). Самое простое блюдо, отварить чечевицу, затем давить нерафинированое подсолнечное масло и соевый соус. Несколько дней прожить с удовольствием не проблема. Есть еще рецепт, но более сложный: отворная чечевица, сыр "Фета", растительное масло, зелень. Очень вкусно!


Прикольно - мне понравилось. Купил чечевицу (коричневую), отварил (минут через 15 уже была мягкая, ничего не разварилось), отдельно обжарил порезаные овощи - кабачки, лук, баклажаны (можно было бы еще морковки, но под рукой не было) и все это смешал с чечевицей. Ну и посолить еще, конечно, нужно - очень классно получилось. Так что чечевицу беру себе на заметку. Хотя, чечевицу с сыром фета что-то слабо себе представляю... Типа потереть сыр в чечевицу?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Из чечевицы рагу классные выходят. Рецептов в сети полно.

----------


## Тала

Котлеты из соевого фарша.
1.Готовим соевый фарш как на упаковке сказано, но воды нужно брать меньше, чтобы фарш получился не слишком насыщенным водой). Если нет соевого фарша, можно взять соевое мясо, приготовить его, и потом перекрутить на мясорубке. 
2.Замачиваем хлеб в воде.
3.Отжимаем хорошо хлеб, добавляем его к соевому фаршу, трем на терке туда же 1 крупную луковицу и пару долек чеснока, солим по вкусу, перчим, добавляем приправы по вкусу (можно взять какую-нибудь приправу для котлет), 2-3 яйца (в зависимости от количества фарша), 1 ст. л. сметаны или майонеза. Все тщательно вымешиваем руками до однородной массы, лепим котлетки, обмакиваем их в сухарях и обжариваем.

Лаваши из соевого мяса

1.Приготовить соевое мясо, как написано на упаковке. 
2.Обжарить на сковороде лук и грибы (шампиньоны, вешенки, все равно), добавить соевое мясо, все обжарить вместе, добавить уксус (желательно виноградный, он полезнее).
3.Порезать петрушку, сладкий перец или капусту (в зависимости от сезона). 
4.На лаваш положить майонез, порцию соевого мяса и порцию овощей, еще раз полить майонезом. Лаваш свернуть.
5.Подогреть сковороду, слегка смазать ее растительным маслом, подогреть лаваш с двух сторон до появления золотистой корочки.

----------

Raudex (22.04.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Спагетти с шпинатом.*

Берем спагетти, отвариваем как обычно. Отдельно разогреть рубленный замороженый шпинат (он со сметаной, или какими-то там сливками продается). Все это перемешать, можно еще добавить пармезан (кто любит) - очень вкусно.

----------


## Юн Синь

Возможно повторю чей-то топик...
Если неохота много времени убивать на приготовление, то рис с овощами ИМХО - это то, что нужно! Ну, ооооочень вкусно, тем более, что овощи могу быть самыми разнообразными =))) можно подобрать на свой вкус и цвет  :Smilie: 
Я люблю смешивать мексиканскую смесь со скандинавской 50\50, отвариваю рис, смесь прямо из пакета - на сковороду...она там оттаивает, оттаила - добавляю рис, можно растительного масла чуть-чуть (рис\смесь = 50\50)
Специи - по вкусу.
Ням-ням  :Smilie: 
P.S. рис лучше выбирать круглозерный.
Приятного аппетита!  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Возможно повторю чей-то топик...


Фирменное блюдо питерской вихары: капусту и морковь режут, перчат и солят, прижаривают с луком, так что б всё ещё хрустело и едят потом с варёным рисом.
Поначалу кажется вроде - не съедобно, но со временем как-то привыкаешь и начинает нравиться :Big Grin: 




> Я люблю смешивать мексиканскую смесь со скандинавской 50\50, отвариваю рис...


Ещё удобнее смесь  гавайская 
там рис уже предусмотрительно вморожен :Wink: 



> Котлеты из соевого фарша.


Сколько не пытался делать котлеты из бобовых, чечевицы или соевого текстурата - получается так что фарш категоричски не держит форму, хоть хлеб туда вводи, хоть яйцо, хоть валяй в сухарях, в лучшем случае что-то вроде раскисшхих оладьев выходит, невнятных на вкус

а ещё явно не хватает жира, масло то впитывается лихо, но "мясистость" всё равно не получается

я уже задвинул эту идею, объём хлопот несоразмерен качеству блюда

----------


## Буль

> Ещё удобнее смесь  гавайская 
> там рис уже предусмотрительно вморожен


Ага, и цена копеечного риса уже тоже "вморожена" в цену этих овощей!  :Mad:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

У нас просто не умеют обращаться с соей. Не те фарши, "мяса" и проч. Китайцы за много тысяч лет выращивания этой культуры навострились делать соевое мясо практически неотличимым от настоящего. На Тайване, говорят, даже "Макдональдс" есть вегетарианский для буддистов, предлагает копии всех фирменных бутербродов, только с соевым мясом.

----------


## Буль

Здесь Сталик варит вегетарианский плов.

----------

Вова Л. (29.11.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

Рататуй. 

Все делал, как написано тут (даже с фотками), только обошолся без чеснока. Получилось все очень вкусно - всю кастрюлю за раз умолотил.

----------


## Yeshe

у меня подруга готовила соевые шницели - сначала просто отваривала в каком-нибудь овощном бульоне с приправками до мягкости, а потом запекала в духовке полив сметаной и покрыв лепесточками сыра. Объедение. 

Кстати то же делала с картофелем, но без предварительного отваривания.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.08.2011)

----------


## Михоэлс

Бананы рулят.

----------


## Тала

> Сколько не пытался делать котлеты из бобовых, чечевицы или соевого текстурата - получается так что фарш категоричски не держит форму, хоть хлеб туда вводи, хоть яйцо, хоть валяй в сухарях, в лучшем случае что-то вроде раскисшхих оладьев выходит, невнятных на вкус
> 
> а ещё явно не хватает жира, масло то впитывается лихо, но "мясистость" всё равно не получается
> 
> я уже задвинул эту идею, объём хлопот несоразмерен качеству блюда


Из бобовых сделать котлеты действительно проблематично, потому что в холодном виде бобовые застывают и становятся плотнее, а когда начинаешь жарить расползаются по сковороде. А вот из соевого текстурата - просто, вероятно, вы неправильно пропоции ингридиентов составляете. 
На упаковку соевого фарша (200 г в сухом виде) нужно взять около 1,5-2 сткана кипятка, треть батона (хлеба) (размочить в воде, потом хорошо отжать), 3-4 яйца, 1 луковицу средних размеров, 3 зубчика чеснока, 1-2 ст.л. майонеза, соль, приправы по вкусу. Нужно следить, чтобы все это не стало слишком жидким, по конститенции должно напоминать фарш для обычных котлет. Если получилось жидковатым, значит добавьте немного муки, и в следующий раз добавляйте меньше воды, когда заливаете фарш и лучше отжимайте хлеб. 
Котлеты обваливаете в сухарях для панировки или же в муке.
Должно получиться, если не получается, пишите мне в ПС

----------

Raudex (09.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Только что в очередной раз поставил жирную точку в приготовлении сего шедевра. Решил поделиться фирменным рецептом, тщательно выверенным за годы холостяцкой жизни. Все, кого угощал, были в восторге. Вообще не люблю овощные супы на бульоне, считаю это извращением: зачем переводить овощи, если весь их аромат будет забит мясным отваром?

Количество продуктов даю в расчёте на небольшую кастрюлю, литра на два с половиной. Да и нет смысла готовить больший объём овощного супа: это блюдо должно быть съедено свежим, в течение дня. Примерно 6—8 порций.

1 стакан красной фасоли, 10 молодых картофелин, 1 свёкла, 1 морковка, 1 луковица, половина маленького кочана капусты, половинка свежего красного перца, сельдерей или сухая овощная смесь "Итальянка", томатная паста, растительное масло, соль и приправы по вкусу, пучок зелени (укропа или петрушки), сметана.

Стакан красной фасоли моем и замачиваем на ночь в мисочке. С белой фасолью совсем не тот эффект, и не совсем тот - с дешёвой красной, с беловатыми прожилками. Лучше всего получалось с фасолью фирмы "Мистраль".

Утром (если планируете борщ на обед) приступаем к приготовлению. На сам процесс уйдёт часа полтора, но борщ обязательно должен настояться.

1. Фасоль высыпаем в кастрюлю и варим в той же воде, в которой замачивали. Воду при этом доливаем до половины кастрюли.

2. Минут через 40—50 добавляем десяток мелких картофелин. Лучше всего использовать молодой картофель. Аккуратно соскабливаем грязную кожицу, не повреждая поверхности. *Резать картошку нельзя, кладём именно целиком.* Потому и нужна мелкая. Иначе картошка сразу отдаст весь свой сок в воду. Это один из главных секретов вкусного овощного отвара.

3. Берём свёклу величиной с мужской кулак, средних размеров морковку, чистим и тщательно режем тонкой соломкой. *Второй секрет: никаких тёрок!* Если вы едите лук, мелко нашинкуйте одну луковицу, лучше розовую. Морковки не должно быть много, иначе у борща получится приторный морковный привкус. Примерно поровну со свёклой, не больше.

Всё это перемешиваем, слегка мнём и кладём на разогретую сковороду с небольшим количеством воды (только чтобы дно покрывала). *Третий секрет: никаких "зажарок"!* Не обжариваем, а именно тушим овощи тонким слоем, практически в собственном соку, на очень слабом огне и совсем недолго. Минут через 5 добавляем тонко нашинкованную капусту (примерно половину маленького кочана) и тушим ещё минут 5—7, периодически мешая. Овощи пустят сок, и этот сок не должен полностью испариться. Капусты не должно быть слишком много — примерно поровну с остальными овощами.

4. Высыпаем тушёные овощи в кастрюлю, добавляем нарезанный соломкой красный болгарский перец и нарезанный крошечными кубиками сельдерей (половинку небольшого корня). Всё перемешиваем, доливаем воду почти до краёв кастрюли и побыстрее доводим до кипения. Вместо свежего сельдерея можно использовать сухую овощную смесь "Итальянка" (сельдерей, морковь, лук-порей, петрушка), но тогда её надо добавлять позже, ближе к концу готовки. Монахам сельдерей не рекомендую: это мощный афродизиак.  :Smilie: 

5. *Четвёртый секрет: не переварите овощи, чтобы сохранился вкус  отвара.* Кипятите на слабом огне минут 10. Добавьте две столовые ложки томатной пасты (можно не добавлять, получится свекольник), перемешайте и кипятите ещё минуты 3. В самом конце добавьте две столовые ложки кукурузного масла, соль и специи по вкусу (лучше всего чёрный и красный перец или смесь пяти перцев), перемешайте. Ещё пара минут на огне.

6. Снимите кастрюлю с плиты, добавьте мелко нарезанную петрушку и перемешайте. Можно и укроп, но с фасолевым отваром петрушка лучше вяжется. Зелень не жалеть - большой пучок свежей или целый пакет сушёной.

7. Главный этап, алхимический.  :Smilie:  Борщ должен настояться. Часа 2—3. Потом можно есть. Лучше со сметаной.

----------

Neroli (24.02.2009), Raudex (09.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.02.2009), Аньезка (24.02.2009), Вова Л. (24.02.2009), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.08.2011)

----------


## Лора

Еда под названием "Тузлук" - какого-то с Кавказа народа, списано в Домбае.
Айран(годится и из коробки, бутылки, если сами не делаете, только не кефир, лучше уж простоквашу на крайняк), свежие огурцы, много зелени и чеснок(кто еще ест). На литр айрана идет примерно три некрупных огурца, вес-до 0,5 кг, пара пучков хороших зелени, в идеале - петрушка и кинза. Ну с чесноком и сами разберетесь. Огурцы нарезать тоненькой соломкой или натереть для скорости, главное, чтобы потоньше были кусочки. Витаминный удар по организму. Есть можно с чем угодно- лаваш, отварная картошка, просто хлеб(мы на подобном блюде в сессию неделю продержались.правда, еще сахар был..)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Айран с огурцами?! о_0 Он и без огурцов... как-то так...  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Gaza

Пресное тесто. То есть мука-вода-соль. Делаем из теста шарики. Раскатываем шарики в круги. Натираем тыкву на средней тёрке. Добавляем соль и специи по вкусу -  иногда добавляю гарам-масалу. Начинку кладём на одну половину круга. Накрываем другой половиной. Получается полукруг.(Вроде чебурека) Готовим на сухой сковороде. Переворачиваем на другую сторону во время готовки. После готовки обязательно смазать сливочным или топлёным маслом с обеих сторон, иначе будет жёстким как деревяшка. Тыква внутри в принципе остаётся сырой.

Все кого угощал были в восторге.

----------

Sesin (06.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Извините,Gаza, можно ли заменить тыкву другим овощем.
Когда-то давно,один католический паттер сказал мне, что тыква-вместилище злых духов(см. Неllоwееn). С тех пор,как отрезало,опасаюсь кармический баланс нарушить.
Заранее Благодарю.

----------


## Gaza

Можно, конечно. Это же вроде как пирог с тыквой. Пирог может быть с любой начинкой.

----------

Шавырин (07.03.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Продуктов, которые растут на российской земле и доступны круглый год без теплиц не так уж много. Капуста, морковь, свекла, картошка, редька. Ну вот и тыква. Она как-то не очень вошла в рацион среднего россиянина. Кажется у нас плохо представляют, что с ней делать. Но если дать себе труд немного поинтересоваться этой культурой, то можно сделать свой стол гораздо богаче и приятней.

----------


## Raudex

2*Дмитрий Кармапенко*

Сорри, у меня 2 вопроса по борщу:
- разве варить фасоль в той воде в которой она замачивалась ни есть моветон? Во всех источниках советуют сливать, ибо гигиена, да и уходит часть веществ вызывающих, пардон, газы...
- мелкую картошку, я так понял, вы потом вылавливаете, да? иначе получается рагу а не суп))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

1. Так вкуснее.  :Smilie:  Газов не замечал.  :Smilie: 
2. Конечно, не вылавливаю. Получается густой и сытный овощной суп.

----------

Raudex (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

Ризотто с грибами:

Необходимые продукты:
стакан риса;
300-400грмм грибов(можно предварительно размочить сушенные грибы - изумительно вкусно с белыми грибами или просто шампиньйоны);
200мл сливок 10% или 20%;
кусочек сливочного масла, специи по вкусу, соль.
Время приготовления 25-30 минут.

Промыть стакан риса проточной водой(рис рассыпчатый или специальный для ризотто), залить двумя стаканами воды и поставить в котелке на  маленький огонь. 
Грибы почистить (удобно и быстро их чистить не ножем, а жесткой стороной губки, такой же, как используется для мытья посуды), крупно порезать и обжарить на сливочном масле до готовности, за несколько минут до приготовления в грибы добавить 200мл сливок, перец, карри (любые специи по вкусу), соль, кусочек сливочного масла, перемешать, накрыть крышкой и довести до кипения. 
Затем все это высыпать в рис, накрыть крышкой и оставить на очень маленьком огне протушиться еще 5 минут, до полной готовности.  
Получается  вкусное и сытное блюдо. :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (23.03.2009)

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

Салат Моцарелла:
Сыр моцарелла 200-300гр,
1-2 крупных, спелых помидора но не мягких (желательно сорт "Бычье сердце"),
растительное масло (лучше, оливковое или масло грецкого ореха),
бальзамик, соль, перец.
Время приготовления- 5-7 минут

Целый помидор порезать дольками шириной 0, 7-8 см. Такими же дольками порезать сыр. Выложить на блюдо попеременно помидор-сыр..., полить бальзамиком, растительным маслом, посыпать специями.


Салат из помидоров с творогом:
4-5 помидоров;
200 грамм творога;
2 зубчика чеснока, зелень, специи по вкусу,
майонез, растительное масло.
Время приготовления - 7-10 минут.

Нарезать обычно не большими дольками помидоры, перемешать с творогом, добавить мелко нарезанный чеснок, зелень, специи, пару ст ложек майонеза и растительного масла.

Творог с мятой:
Свежий базарный творог перемешать с мелко нарезанными листьями мяты. Это вкусное летнее блюдо. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raudex

> Ризотто с грибами:


Беру вместо сливок - тёртый жирный сыр

----------


## Вова Л.

Недавно прикупил блендер (вещь в хозяйстве, кстати, очень полезная), сделал суп-пюре - очень вкусно. Короче, берем цветную капусту и морковку, варим все это дело в подсоленой воде. Затем вытаскиваем овощи, измельчаем в блендере, предварительно добавив немного кипяченой воды, растительного масла, а также специй, которые Вы счиатете будут там в тему. Также можно добавить сливок. Потом снова ложим в кастрюлю, доводим до кипения, можно еще посолить, если потребуется. Короче, все очень быстро и вкусно. Думаю, также можно использовать любые овощи (под рукой, правда, их у меня тогда не оказалось), к примеру, тыкву (вареную), перец, фасоль, кукурузу и прочее.

----------

Raudex (01.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.06.2009), Илия (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ната

Салат «Цезарь» с анчоусами 
Ингредиенты на 6 порций: 
• 1 кочан кресс-салата или салата ромэйн, 
• 2 крупных яичных желтка комнатной температуры, 
• 2 ч. л. дижонской горчицы, 
• 1 крупный зубчик чеснока, раздавленный, 
• вустерского соуса по вкусу, 
• 1 ст. л. красного винного уксуса, 
• 175 мл оливкового масла, 
• сок 1-го лимона, 
• 50 г пармезана тертого, 
• 2 консервированных анчоуса, промытых и порезанных мелко, 
• сухарики (см. ниже). 
             ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЕ: 
Порвать салат на кусочки по 2,5 см (по одному дюйму) и положить в деревянную миску. Добавить сухарики и отставить. 

В кухонном комбайне или в маленькой миске венчиком взбить желтки, горчицу, чеснок, соус и уксус. Не выключая мотор (или не переставая взбивать), медленно тонкой струйкой начать вливать масло, пока заправка не загустеет. Добавить лимонный сок и пармезан, затем попробовать, не нужно ли добавить соли и лимонный сок. Полить заправкой салат и сухарики, разложить анчоусы и 1/2 ч л черного перца, и все перемешать. 

Сухарики 
Чтобы сделать крутоны, порезать 200 г черного хлеба, багета или другого качественного хлеба на кубики со стороной 1 см, перемешать с 4 ст. л. оливкового масла, 1 ч л соли и 1 ч л молотого перца. Разложить на противне и запекать при 200°С в течение 8-10 минут до золотистого цвета. 

Хранение 
Сухарики можно сделать за 2 дня и хранить в закрывающейся коробке. Салат и заправку раздельно можно приготовить за 6 часов, затем соединить с сухариками и анчоусами перед подачей на стол.) 

Экспериментируйте 
Положите сверху  креветки, крабы, лобстер или копченый лосось.

----------


## Буль

> Салат «Цезарь» с анчоусами


Анчоусы в вегетарианском разделе... столь же забавно, сколь и скабрезно...

----------


## Ната

> Анчоусы в вегетарианском разделе... столь же забавно, сколь и скабрезно...



можно и без них

----------


## Буль

Салат «Цезарь» с анчоусами без анчоусов - это "салат «Цезарь» без анчоусов", что по сути своей безнравственно.

----------


## Ната

> Салат «Цезарь» с анчоусами без анчоусов - это "салат «Цезарь» без анчоусов", что по сути своей безнравственно.


ок

----------

Bob (03.10.2009), Кумо (03.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Салат «Цезарь» с анчоусами 
> Ингредиенты на 6 порций: 
> • 1 кочан кресс-салата или салата ромэйн, 
> • 2 крупных яичных желтка комнатной температуры, 
> • 2 ч. л. дижонской горчицы, 
> • 1 крупный зубчик чеснока, раздавленный, 
> • вустерского соуса по вкусу, 
> • 1 ст. л. красного винного уксуса, 
> • 175 мл оливкового масла, 
> ...


Эх..... чувствую, если буду в Москве, заверну на дану  :Smilie:

----------


## Ната

> Эх..... чувствую, если буду в Москве, заверну на дану


Добро пожаловать) :Smilie:

----------


## Ната

Рататуй 

6 ПОРЦИЙ 

ВРЕМЯ ПРиготовлениЯ 180 МИН. 


Это типичное блюдо провансальской кухни обычно готовится из овощей, 
нарезанных кубиками и тушенных в кастрюле. Более прогрессивный вариант, 
придуманный в 1976 году поваром Мишелем Гераром называется рататуй баялды, так как тут объединяются провансальская и турецкая техники приготовления баклажан. Именно эта версия, кстати говоря, была в мультфильме «Рататуй». 

Сладкий красный перец 2 шт. 
Сладкий желтый перец 2 шт. 
Сладкий зеленый перец 2 шт. 
Чеснок 8 зубчиков 
Репчатый лук 2 шт. 
Баклажаны 4 шт. 
Цукини 2 шт. 
Помидоры 6 шт. 
Тыква сквош 1 шт. 
Петрушка 50 г 
Тимьян 2 веточки 
Лавровый лист 1 шт. 
Бальзамический уксус 2 ст. ложки 
Оливковое масло 100 мл 
Соль, перец по вкусу 


Очистить перцы от внутренностей и нарезать мелкими кубиками. Мелко нарубить лук и чеснок. Мелко нарезать три помидора. Помидоры лучше предварительно очистить от семечек и кожицы, но это необязательные хлопоты. 
В глубокой сковородке на сильном огне разогреть немного оливкового масла и 
обжарить на нем лук. Когда лук станет мягким, добавить к нему чеснок и жарить до появления характерного чесночного запаха. Затем высыпать в сковородку помидоры, добавить тимьян, лавровый лист и, убавив огонь, тушить минут десять, время от времени помешивая. Добавить нарезанные перцы и тушить, помешивая, все вместе еще пять-семь минут. Пока перцы не станут мягкими настолько, чтобы их можно было легко раздавить деревянной лопаткой. 
Посолить, поперчить, перемешать с мелко нарубленной петрушкой и снять с 
огня. 
Нарезать баклажаны, цукини, тыкву, оставшиеся три помидора кружочками. На дно противня вылить немного перечно-томатного соуса и выложить слой овощных кружков, чередуя баклажаны с помидорами, цукини и помидорами. Вылить поверх еще слой соуса, распределить равномерно по овощным кружкам и уложить сверху очередной слой кружков. И так до тех пор, пока есть овощи и не кончился соус. Запечатать противень фольгой. 

Разогреть духовку до 130 градусов и поставить в нее противень с овощами на 
два часа. После чего снять фольгу и запекать еще двадцать минут. 
Перед подачей сбрызнуть рататуй смесью бальзамического уксуса с двумя 
столовыми ложками оливкового масла с солью и перцем.

Приятного аппетита!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.10.2009), Аньезка (21.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Ната, я просто в шоке (приятном).  :Big Grin: 

Мне только сегодня пришла мысль, что было бы неплохо научиться готовить рататуй. И тут на почту приходит оповещение о Вашем ответе в теме, в которой давно никто не писал. Я схожу с ума, или мир со мной разговаривает?  :Big Grin: 

спасибо Вам!

----------


## Ната

> Ната, я просто в шоке (приятном). 
> 
> Мне только сегодня пришла мысль, что было бы неплохо научиться готовить рататуй. И тут на почту приходит оповещение о Вашем ответе в теме, в которой давно никто не писал. Я схожу с ума, или мир со мной разговаривает? 
> 
> спасибо Вам!


Анечка! Я очень рада, что мир с Вами разговаривает))))) (меня миром конечно трудно назвать)))). У меня "слюньки потекли" после просмотра мультика. Пришлось подругу, знающую итальянский, просить перевести видеоверсию с ютуба с итальянским шефповаром.
Я еще раз желаю Вам приятного аппетита!!!! :Kiss:

----------

Аньезка (21.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Салат из рукколы с вялеными томатами и авокадо

Ингредиенты	:

Салат руккола	    40г

Помидоры черри (красные и желтые) 70г

Авокадо 70г

Маслины консервированные	15г

Заправка:

Уксус бальзамик 20г

Масло оливковое 25г

Соль-перец	3/1


 Декор:

Сыр пармезан	30г

Помидоры вяленые в/м  15г

Лимоны  3 дольки


Технология приготовления и оформления блюда:

Подготовленный авокадо нарезать тонкими кусочками. Помидоры черри и маслины разрезать пополам. Салат руккола нарезать. Сыр пармезан тонко нарезать.

 Заправка:

Заправку для салата приготовить из смеси оливкового масла и уксуса с добавлением соли и перца. Подготовленные ингредиенты, кроме сыра, перемешать, залить заправкой. 

Декор:

Приготовить палочку для декора: натертый сыр пармезан насыпать тонким слоем на маленькую разогретую сковороду, растопить и, пока он еще теплый, свернуть трубочку, обернув вокруг скалки. Выложить все на порционное блюдо. Украсить вялеными томатами, кусочками сыра и лимоном.

Выход готового блюда: 195/45/45 г

----------

Аньезка (22.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Салат из рукколы с вялеными томатами и авокадо


А как вялить томаты?

----------


## Ната

> А как вялить томаты?


 :Big Grin:  я покупаю уже готовые) но для Вас открою секрет):

Берем мясистые помидоры, круглые или «сливки», моем, удаляем место прикрепления плодоножки, режем пополам.

Наливаем на противень растительное масло так, чтобы оно покрыло все дно (оливковое лучше всего, но это дело вкуса, ассортимента и целесообразности: если каждую неделю вялить, то на оливковом долго не выдержишь, кошелек сдуется). Без перебора: помидоры хотят вялиться, а не купаться. К тому же из них сок начнет выделяться, так что влаги будет достаточно. 

Выкладываем половинки помидоров срезами вверх. Можно довольно плотно уложить, они усыхают в процессе. 

Посыпаем травками, свежими или сушеными, готовой смесью или отдельными заготовками. Чем посыпаем? Хорошо идут сюда орегано, чабрец, укроп, петрушка. Кто-то мяту добавляет, но мне не нравится. Не тот оттенок. :Smilie: 

п.с.Правда, нюанс есть не очень приятный, и, бывает, довольно значимый для бюджета. Все действо творится в духовке, и если платить за электричество по счетчику, то 8-10 часов работы электроприбора препятствуют частому священнодействию. А газовую на ночь без присмотра не оставишь. (правда у меня газ))

ПРИЯТНОГО АППЕТИТА!

----------

Буль (24.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> п.с.Правда, нюанс есть не очень приятный, и, бывает, довольно значимый для бюджета. Все действо творится в духовке, и если платить за электричество по счетчику, то 8-10 часов работы электроприбора препятствуют частому священнодействию. А газовую на ночь без присмотра не оставишь. (правда у меня газ))
> 
> ПРИЯТНОГО АППЕТИТА!


Спасибо большое за рецепт и за пожелания, я действительно люблю покупные вяленые томаты а не знал, как их готовить :Smilie: 
пс. Мне проще - у меня электроплита, можно на ночь поставить, там тариф в 2 раза меньше.

----------

Ната (22.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Время приготовления-10 мин

1. Разогреть сковороду с оивковым маслом, добавить мелко нашинкованный чеснок (2 головки), стебли базилика, обжаривать помешивая, потом добавить листья базилика и банку консервированных очищенных помидоров (сначала вылить сок, потом на руку высыпать томаты, отжать и тоже высыпать в сковородку), соль, перец+немного! уксуса.
2. Одновременно отварить спагетти.
3. Отварные спагетти выложить на сковородку с соусом и перемешать. 
Подавать с тетым пармезаном!

Приятного аппетита :Smilie:

----------

Анри (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ната

Ко мне наконец-то приехал долгожданный сыр “Филадельфия” и я испекла-таки нормальный, человеческий чизкейк. Мой первый опыт чизкейка с сыром маскарпоне довольно сильно отличается от него и по вкусу, и по фактуре. Одним словом, результатом я осталась очень и очень довольна.
Ингредиенты:

Для основы:

200 г песочного печенья типа “Юбилейного”, “Слодыч”, “Топленое молоко”
110 г сливочного масла

Для начинки:

600 г сыра “Филадельфия”
3 яйца
150 мл жирных сливок
150 г сахарной пудры
1 ч.л. ванильной эссенции

Все ингредиенты должны быть комнатной температуры.
Печенье мелем в крошку, добавляем растопленное сливочное масло, перемешиваем.
Утрамбовываем смесь по дну и бортиками разъемной формы диаметром 21 -22 см.
Ставим в разогретую до 160 градусов духовку на 10 минут. Достаем и остужаем.

Сыр взбиваем венчиком с сахарной пудрой до однородной гладкой массы.
Постепенно добавляем сливки, яйца и ваниль. Стараемся не перевзбить массу - если смесь будет перенасыщена пузырьками воздуха, при выпечке чизкейк может вздуться и треснуть.
Заливаем сырную смесь в форму.
Оборачиваем форму двойным слоем фольги, чтобы в нее не затекла жидкость, ставим в другую форму большего диаметра и наливаем в последнюю столько воды, чтобы она доходила со середины бортиков формы с чизкейком. Отправляем в разогретую до 160 градусов духовку на час и 20 минут.

По истечении этого времени выключаем духовку, приоткрываем дверцу и оставляем так еще на час. После этого вынимаем чизкейк и ставим в холодильник минимум на 4 часа, а лучше на ночь.

Перед подачей проводим ножом вдоль стенок формы, снимаем бортик и перекладываем чизкейк на блюдо. Украшаем по желанию.
Приятного чаепития! :Smilie:

----------

Joy (22.12.2011), Аньезка (24.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Ко мне наконец-то приехал долгожданный сыр “Филадельфия”


Обожаю чизкейк! Но дорогой в кафе, зараза! :Mad: 
А где Вы берете сыр "Филадельфия"? Без него, как я понял, чизкейк не получится.

----------


## Ната

> Обожаю чизкейк! Но дорогой в кафе, зараза!
> А где Вы берете сыр "Филадельфия"? Без него, как я понял, чизкейк не получится.



Этот сыр (что на фотографии) привезла сестра. 

Но , как говорится, чем могу): вот Вам адреса:

Сакура_японская кухня

Если Вы живете в Москве,то "Филадельфия" продается в "Ашане", причем разной жирности и видов. Ищите в отделе сыров, только не где плавленные, а творожные сыры. Так же: Глобус Гурмэ и Азбука вкуса.

Если Вы живете (или будете жить) в Питере, то в Глобус Гурме, Энегльса 33 и В "Метро" продаётся в двух разных расфасовках: 200 грамм, как сыр Виола, рублей за 80 и 1,5кг банка под 400р.

----------

Буль (25.11.2009), Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Ната, а можно заменить ванильную эссенцию обычным ванилином?

----------


## Ната

> Ната, а можно заменить ванильную эссенцию обычным ванилином?


Здравствуй, Аня :Kiss: 
Конечно, можно) просто это то, что у меня было. с обычным не готовила, но, думаю, что совершенно никакой разницы.

----------

Аньезка (24.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Обожаю чизкейк! Но дорогой в кафе, зараза!
> А где Вы берете сыр "Филадельфия"? Без него, как я понял, чизкейк не получится.


Филадельфия была легко мною обнаружена как в "Перекрестке", так и в "Седьмом континенте".  :Smilie: 

Чизкейк в процессе приготовления. Честно говоря, он был уже вкусный в жидком виде на этапе микширования сыра с остальными ингридиентами.  :Big Grin:  :Kiss:

----------

Ната (15.03.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Ната, спасибо еще раз!
Родные были в восторге.  :Kiss:

----------

Ната (15.03.2010)

----------


## Ната

Один из самых страшных кулинарных figura rerum моего детства - это запеканка. Я до сих пор помню, как, приближаясь к детскому садику, ты мгновенно понимал, что будет ОНА. Этот кисловатый, очень характерный запах. И злые тети, заставлявшие ее доедать. Поэтому очень долго я с ней не дружила. В том варианте, в котором мы к ней привыкли, для меня она она была одним из ярчайших символов адского советского общепита -- плоская, обязательно пригоревшая, совершенно бездушная.

Делать ее снова я стала не так давно. Оказалось, что творожная запеканка -- это совершенно замечательный десерт.
И как идеальный завтрак -- просто безупречна.

Нам понадобится (на шесть средних порций): 250 гр пресного нежирного творога (в идеале - рикотта), 100 гр нежирной сметаны (до 20%), 2 яйца, 2 ст. ложки кукурузного крахмала, 2-3 ст ложки сахара (по вкусу - пробуйте), немного сливочного масла, ягоды или фрукты для соуса и "начинки".


Очень хорошо взбиваем яйца с сахаром -- это важно, запеканка будет пышнее!
Дальше крахмал -- опять хорошо взбиваем. Далее сметану и творог, превращаем все в однородную массу.
 
Смазываем дно формочек для запекания сливочным маслом, выкладываем ягоды, посыпаем их слегка сахаром и заливаем "тестом".
Ягоды могут быть и замороженные (только не кладите их много - они пустят сок!). 
А еще лучше - разморозьте их предварительно и отожмите лишнюю жидкость. 
И прекрасно, если сахар будет ванильным. 
Оставьте немного места -- она приподнимется.
 
В этот раз сделала вариант с бананом, неожиданно мне он даже больше ягодного понравился.
Просто кладем порезанный кружочками банан.

Отправляем формочки в разогретую до 180 градусов духовку минут на 25-30, до готовности, посматривайте!
Не надо ее сильно запекать.
Делаем любой ягодный соус: ягоды отправляем в блендер с небольшим количеством сметаны и сахарной пудры (или сахаром).
 
С соусом все очень просто, отправляйте в блендер все, что у вас есть, я очень люблю "простой" клубничный.
Если у вас нет свежих ягод -- растопите на горячей сковороде с сахаром замороженные, а остальное все то же самое.

Она обязательно должна быть пышной, не волнуйтесь, она потом немного опадет, но все равно останется воздушной и очень нежной, похожей на легкое сырное суфле.
Старайтесь, чтобы края не пригорели, а только запеклись до румяной корочки! Горелый творог отвратителен.
И лучше не делать её одной большой порцией, у вас получится просто плоский, сухой и скучный запеченный творожный блин.
 
Подавать ее, конечно, надо сразу же.
Удивительно, но даже дети едят ее с огромным удовольствием.
Если у вас нет кукурузного крахмала, замените его манной крупой. 
В "диетическом" варианте используйте вместо сметаны обезжиренный йогурт, и творог возьмите соответствующий.

----------

Аньезка (15.03.2010), Доржик (18.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Один из самых страшных кулинарных figura rerum моего детства - это запеканка. Я до сих пор помню, как, приближаясь к детскому садику, ты мгновенно понимал, что будет ОНА. Этот кисловатый, очень характерный запах. И злые тети, заставлявшие ее доедать. Поэтому очень долго я с ней не дружила. В том варианте, в котором мы к ней привыкли, для меня она она была одним из ярчайших символов адского советского общепита -- плоская, обязательно пригоревшая, совершенно бездушная.


Совершенно точное описание ощущения детства.  :Kiss:  Так и было  :Cry:

----------

Илия (16.03.2010), Ната (15.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

А я любил запеканку. Самое фэ для меня в саду была селёдка с картошкой и тушёная капуста ;-/

)))

----------


## Аньезка

Ната - гениальная кулинарша. Твоей семье очень повезло.  :Kiss:

----------

Ната (15.03.2010)

----------


## Ната

> А я любил запеканку. Самое фэ для меня в саду была селёдка с картошкой и тушёная капуста ;-/
> 
> )))


Как я любила тушеную капусту!!! и до сих пор люблю, именно столовскую))) пыталась так же приготовить, но увы)

----------


## Ната

> Ната - гениальная кулинарша. Твоей семье очень повезло.


Анютка! Спасибо за комплименты, до гениальности мне еще ооочень далеко)) так..., по-тихонечку осваиваем, методом проб и ошибок)

буду постепенно выкладывать, рада, что пригодится всем вам!!!! :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

Аньезка (16.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Как я любила тушеную капусту!!! и до сих пор люблю, именно столовскую))) пыталась так же приготовить, но увы)


Рецепт, похоже, утерян в веках. Также, как рецепт буроватой подливки к мясу, которая была в советских столовых.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ната

> Рецепт, похоже, утерян в веках. Также, как рецепт буроватой подливки к мясу, которая была в советских столовых.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: про подливу!!! точно! как я про нее забыла))
всем в детском саду полюбился ломтик соленого огурца,который добавляли обязательно к пюре картофельному с рыбой (больше ни к чему)), мы его выдавливали на столовую ложку, выпивали рассол, потом дожевывали остальное...во как!

----------


## Топпер

А самой страшной вещью в садики и младших классах школы была пенка на молоке или какао. А какао мы не любили. Считали плохим напитком.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (16.03.2010), Илия (16.03.2010), Ната (15.03.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

А я ужасно не любил молочный омлет. Хуже пытки вряд ли могли бы придумать  :Smilie: 
Омлет давно-давно не ел и не готовил... Предпочитаю мелкие гренки с овощами и яйцом. Для друзей так же делаю с рыбой или с колбасами. Для себя - вчерашнюю гречневую кашу обжариваю с луком, морковью, помидорами, паприкой и хорошо заправляю яйцами.

----------

Ната (16.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

Для меня самым страшным испытанием в садике была геркулесовая каша. А сейчас на завтрак ем с удовольствием.

----------

Ната (16.03.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Ну раз уж зашла речь... Меня в садике тоже выворачивало от пенок на молоке.  :Cry:

----------

Ната (16.03.2010)

----------


## Ната

готовлю достаточно "хрестоматийно".

На приличного размера миску нам понадобится: 3 крупных (5 средних) свеклы, 3 крупных картофелины, 4 небольших соленых огурца, 3 средних моркови, грамм 300 квашенной капусты (лучше сладкой, а не кислой), 400 грамм замороженного (вряд ли вы сейчас найдете свежий) зеленого горошка, средняя красная луковица (или любая "сладкая"), соль, перец, растительное (оливковое) масло.

Я практически перестала варить свеклу, настолько я ее полюбила в "печеном" виде.
В форму для запекания насыпаем крупную соль, сантиметра на два. Хорошо вымытую и обсушенную свеклу заворачиваем плотно в пищевую фольгу и протыкаем по всей поверхности нечасто ножиком. 
Соль создаст прекрасный температурный режим, а за счет отверстий в фольге овощ внутри будет "дышать". 
Отправляем в разогретую до 200 градусов духовку часа на два.
С печеной свёклой, поверьте, он намного вкуснее. 
И да, соль не выкидывайте, она в данном случае - многоразовая.

Варим до готовности картофель, морковь, зеленый горошек.
Картофель, как и для всех салатов, чистим еще почти горячим. 
Не переварите зеленый горошек, он должен остаться ярким и плотным. 
Киньте его в кипящую воду и дайте повариться минуты три - не больше.
 
Хорошо отжимаем квашеную капусту и мелко нарезаем. 
Вообще, я очень люблю МЕЛКО порезанный винегрет. Удивительно, но вкус овощей в готовом блюде очень сильно зависит от их "калибровки". Крупно рубленый винегрет - мне не вкусно.
То есть режем все (картофель, морковь, свеклу и огурцы) кубиками примерно по пол сантиметра. Лук - максимально мелко.
Очень аккуратно и хорошо перемешиваем. 
Солим, добавляем немного свежемолотого черного перца и заправляем оливковым маслом (или растительным) по вкусу.
 
Вкуснее всего винегрет, как и многие овощные блюда, на второй день.


Приятного аппетита!

----------

Аньезка (16.03.2010), Вова Л. (16.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Буду в Москве, всё-таки надо напроситься к вам на дану  :Smilie:

----------


## Ната

> Буду в Москве, всё-таки надо напроситься к вам на дану


Напроситесь, конечно)
Буду только рада. :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (19.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> готовлю достаточно "хрестоматийно".


Спасибо. Я совсем забыл об этом моем любимом блюде. Сегодня обязательно приготовлю  :Smilie: .

----------

Ната (16.03.2010)

----------


## Zom



----------

Доржик (18.03.2010), Ната (16.03.2010)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

По мне так самым жутким угощением в детском саду был рыбий жир.

----------


## Топпер

> По мне так самым жутким угощением в детском саду был рыбий жир.


из классики:
Ничто так не пугает мир, как всем известный рыбий жир

----------

Ната (17.03.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

В вегетарианской теме рыбий жир заменяем льняным маслом.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Топпер

Тоже противное на вкус?

----------


## Аньезка

> Тоже противное на вкус?


Да, и, как ни странно, напоминает что-то рыбье на вкус. 
Я по столовой ложке по утрам выпиваю. Бяка, но, говорят, очень полезная.

----------


## Gaza

Боюсь показаться конченным занудой, но всё же напомню, что салат должен быть не только вкусным, но и полезным. И тут важное правило - меньше мешанины и меньше варёного. Желательно, чтобы в салате было не больше 2-3 х составляющих. Когда много всего мешают, мне кажется будто хотят добиться красоты навешиванием большого количества ярких брошек и бус. А искусство в том чтобы добиться изысканного вкуса минимумом компонентов. Ну и не забываем, что чем больше мы всего мешаем тем вероятнее, что продукты будут воевать друг с другом в желудке.
   Вот мой любимый салат: Купить в ближайшем овощном ларьке обычную зелёную редьку по 25 руб. за кило. Натереть на крупной тёрке. Побрызгать это слегка лимонным соком, чтобы убить горечь. добавить растительного масла, соли и перемешать. Вкус божественной свежести. Недавно у жены был день рождения и этот салат сразу расхватали и съели и ещё просили, а все другие известные навороченные салаты остались.
 Можно в том же ларьке купить морковку за 16 руб. Натереть на некрупной тёрке туда же натереть зубчик-два  чеснока и немного соли. Добавить сметану и размешать. Очень просто и вкусно.

----------

Joy (09.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.03.2010), Буль (18.03.2010), Марина В (12.08.2010), Ната (18.03.2010)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Всё тоже самое только со свёклой. Мне всегда нравились обычные драники, но вот тоже не плохой рецепт: Взять поровну картошки и кабачков и отварных грибов обычных наших подосиновиков, подберёзовиков и т.д., репчатый лук, всё перекрутить на мясорубке , соль, перец, добавить немного муки и просто пожарить на раст. масле, рекомендую, очень вкусно.

----------

Ната (18.03.2010)

----------


## Ната

Это вам в коллекцию наших овощных супов. Невероятной простой, яркий и очень обаятельный. 
Ну, по крайней мере, совершенно не скучный. 
Нам понадобятся на несколько порций: средний качан цветной капусты, 300 мл соевое молоко (или обычное молоко, в варианте недиетическом), 300 мл овощного бульона (или просто 300 мл воды), щепотка шафрана, соль, свежемолотый черный перец (или кайенский), зелень (тут петрушка).

Молоко перемешиваем с бульоном, добавляем шафран. Капусту "разбираем" на соцветия.
 
Кидаем в молоко и варим до готовности, минут 15. Просто проверяете ее на мягкость.
Чуть солим и отправляем в блендер - всё!
 
Ну это просто вам разнообразить. 


Приятного!!!! :Kiss:

----------

Mergen (19.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Вот вам ещё вариант летней похлёбки. Рецепт деда (просьба не плеваться - это вкусно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ):
1. Хлеб мелко нарезать. Можно наломать руками.
2. Лук, укроп, редис/, салат, свежие огурцы и всякая зелень (кто во что горазд) тоже мелко нарезать.
3. Простокваша.
4. Вода.
5. Сметана.
6. Соль.
7. Картофель отваренный "в мундире"

В блюдо наламывате хлеб, нарезаете зелень и овощи, нарезаете картофель. Всё это счастье перемешиваете, заливаете простоквашей и водой (соотношение по вкусу), солите, после всего добавляете сметану и размешиваете.
Процент "твёрдых компонентов" по вкусу.
PS/ Вкусно, легко и полезно.
PSS/ Правда, правда... :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

Стакан гречки на 2 стакана воды отвариваем на среднем огне до готовности (около 10 минут). Охлаждаем, чтоб можно было месить руками. Добавляем где-то 3 мелко нарезаных зелёных лука, горсть мелко нарезаной петрушки, где-то четверть стакана чищеных подсолнечных семечек, соевый соус (только качественный) и примерно полстакана цельной пшеничной муки грубого помола. Замешивается до однородной массы, чтоб не липло к рукам, формируются маленькие плоские котлетки, обваливаются в чуть-чуть муки и обжариваются с 2 сторон. 
Подаются с тахиной (кунжутной пастой). Можно украсить зелёным луком. Приятного апетита!

----------

Буль (02.04.2010), Марина В (21.07.2010)

----------


## Орасио Оливейра

А мой любимый рецепт - взять всё что есть в холодильнике. лучше если есть всё что нужно - китайская капуста, корейская морковка, консервированная сладкая кукуруза, помидоры и красный лук. Перемешать, добавить масла, соли и белого перца по вкусу. Если нет корейской морковки можно свежую. Если нет помидоров то без них. Если ещё и кукурузы нет, то просто капусты пожевать тоже в кайф. Ну а если только лук - тогда можно и без ужина. Извините, видимо, есть хочется.

----------

Майя П (20.07.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Видео "Вегетарианская кухня от Тэло Тулку Ринпоче":
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2088145.html...ac74781edbb676

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (11.08.2010), Марина В (29.07.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Видео "Вегетарианская кухня от Тэло Тулку Ринпоче":


С удовольствием человек готовит, приятно посмотреть.  :Smilie: 
Вот только чеснок я бы добавляла почти после полного приготовления блюда. Лапша такая непривычно-"ленивая"... Я-то её вытягиваю, правда, если не рисовую, а пшеничную - с добавлением соли и яйца.  :Wink:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ольга В

> Вот вам ещё вариант летней похлёбки. Рецепт деда (просьба не плеваться - это вкусно):
> 1. Хлеб мелко нарезать. Можно наломать руками.
> 2. Лук, укроп, редис/, салат, свежие огурцы и всякая зелень (кто во что горазд) тоже мелко нарезать.
> 3. Простокваша.
> 4. Вода.
> 5. Сметана.
> 6. Соль.
> 7. Картофель отваренный "в мундире"
> 
> ...


мой дедушка тоже такое любил, с репой даже)

----------


## Марина В

Толокно - продукт полностью готовый к употреблению,поэтому готовится быстро, а кроме того, говорят у него куча полезных свойств.  :Smilie: 

*Каша*
В кипяченой воде (либо - молоке, либо - разведённой сгущёнке) комнатной температуры развожу толокно до желаемой густоты, добавляю корицу (можно также всякие там изюм-курагу-сухофрукты-фрукты, либо какао), соль, сахар, ставлю на сильный огонь и непрерывно помешивая, довожу до кипения, снимаю с огня, добавляю сливочное (или кунжутное) масло, закрываю крышкой и выжидаю 5-10 минут. Вкусно, причём и в холодном виде - тоже.

*Каша-2*
Всё тоже самое, только не со сгущенкой, сахаром, фруктами, а с зеленью и чесноком, добавленными после снятия с огня. До холодного состояния не дошло ещё ни разу, не знаю, как оно...  :Wink: 

*Кисель*
Делается точно так же, как и *Каша*, только фрукты-масло-соль не добавляю, а толокна беру в три раза меньше. Для тех, кто после полудня с сомнением вглядывается в своё отражение в чашке не ест твердую пищу, вполне подходит. В холодном виде, на мой вкус - сомнительно и "корочка" образуется...  :Smilie: 

*Блинчики*
Всё как обычно, только часть муки, скажем, половину меняю на толокно.

*Сырники*
А в сырниках муку полностью заменяю толокном.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вот вам ещё вариант летней похлёбки. Рецепт деда (просьба не плеваться - это вкусно):
> 1. Хлеб мелко нарезать. Можно наломать руками.
> 2. Лук, укроп, редис/, салат, свежие огурцы и всякая зелень (кто во что горазд) тоже мелко нарезать.
> 3. Простокваша.
> 4. Вода.
> 5. Сметана.
> 6. Соль.
> 7. Картофель отваренный "в мундире"
> 
> ...


Похоже на вариант окрошки, только я туда уксус добавляю (хотя, может, кому и кислости простокваши хватит) и без хлеба делаю - с детства терпеть не могу размякший хлеб в супах - не эстетично.

----------


## Ната

Тут (рецептом это назвать, всё-таки, не поворачивается) нам подойдет любой козий или овечий сыр. 
Очень удобно, когда у вас внезапные гости, сил готовить совсем нет...  Еще нужны парочка багетов, свежие фиги, мёд и всё!

Режем багет и подсушиваем его в духовке (180 градусов), так вот уверенно.
Выкладываем на него порезанный сыр и фиги, внахлёст. И опять отправляем в духовку.
Минут 8-10, достаем, слегка поливаем мёдом и аааааааа...
Невозможно остановиться!
Не говоря уже о том, что это красиво необыкновенно!

----------

Аньезка (18.08.2010)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Ната, а где козий/овечий сыр можно найти? дорогое удовольствие?

----------


## Ната

> Ната, а где козий/овечий сыр можно найти? дорогое удовольствие?


Да в любом супермаркете, да и не такой уж и дорогой, как все обычные сыры (оптимальные варианты: ашан, пятерочка, карусель)

----------


## Aleksey L.

ух ты, не знал ... а он как-то специально выглядит? в упаковке или нарезанными кусками?

----------


## Ната

Ничего необычного, просто он "очень красивый". )
Помидоры - лучше разноцветные, и для заправки оливковое масло, пару ложек бальзамического (хересного) уксуса, ложка лимонного сока, соль, свежемолотый черный перец, кервель (или возьмите любимую зелень) и смесь чёрного и белого кунжута, чуть поджаренного в духовке или на сухой сковороде. 
Дать немного настояться.

----------


## Ната

Перцы я очень люблю, наверное, вообще больше всего из овощей и делаю очень похожий салат, практически идентичны. Очень просто.

Нам понадобится: четыре крупных сладких перца, пару зубчиков чеснока, ложка бальзамического уксуса, свежемолотый черный перец, соль, оливковое масло, несколько веточек петрушки.

Перцы натираем оливковым маслом, накалываем вилкой (чтобы не лопнули) и отправляем в разогретую до 200 градусов духовку минут на 20-25. Пока уверенно не почернеют!
Перекладываем в полиэтиленовый пакет (из пищевой плёнки, конечно же), плотно закрываем и оставляем минут на 20.
У нас потом идеально снимется шкурка.
Очищаем от семян и кожицы, кладем в миску - с них должен хорошо стечь сок. 
Нарезаем длинными полосочками.

Оставшийся сок перемешиваем с ложкой бальзамического уксуса и заправляем перцы.
Режем чеснок пластинками.


Отправляем в перцы, мелко рубим петрушку и туда же.

Солим, перчим по вкусу и отставляем "промариноваться" минут на 20. Всё! Приятного!


пысы: Анечка! Привет)

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Аньезка (18.08.2010), Буль (18.08.2010), Этэйла (19.08.2010)

----------


## Alry

> Да в любом супермаркете, да и не такой уж и дорогой, как все обычные сыры (оптимальные варианты: ашан, пятерочка, карусель)


А какие именно вегетарианские (бессычужные) овечьи/козьи сыра Вы берете?..

----------


## Joy

Рецепт: *Оладьи из кабачков цукини*
Потереть на терке кабачки, отжать, слить, добавить пару яиц, пару ложек муки, соль. Перемешать массу, если необходимо, добавить еще муки для густоты. Потом, сформировав при помощи столовой ложки оладьи на сковороде, пожарить их на оливковом масле с двух сторон.

----------


## Joy

Друзья, помогите разобраться в следующем: следует ли руководствоваться при вегетарианском подходе к еде предписаниями йогической диеты?
Те книги о йогической пище, что мне доводилось читать, содержат рекомендации не использовать, например, продукты брожения (получается полезный кефир - нельзя?), уксус тоже нежелателен, лук, который часто фигурирует во многих привычных рецептах - тоже. Грибы, соевый соус - опять же нельзя..
Есть противоречивые моменты в этих книгах с рецептами йогической пищи. Как быть?

----------


## Буль

Использовать разум!  :Wink:

----------

Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Если вы занимаетесь йогичискими/тантрическими практиками, то иногда такой запрет можно найти, например тут:
http://www.shabkar.org/scripture/tan...ogha_pasha.htm
http://www.shabkar.org/scripture/tan...iya_tantra.htm
говориться что не надо есть и лук и чеснок.

----------

Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Ostrbor

Я про чеснок и лук слышал, что они повышает возбудимость. Но, наверное, не на всех и не всегда это действует. По крайней мере на себе я такого эффекта не замечал. 

Соевый соус - продукт гниения чеснока и сои (так мне сказали). Дрожжи и грибы - одно и то же. Почему их нельзя, я не понял.

Наверное, самый лучший способ разобраться - проверить на своем опыте действенность диеты.

----------


## Joy

*2Бао:* Да, действительно, верней руководствоваться разумом в случае с едой, в йогической практике есть рекомендация до определенного этапа согласовывать свои действия с рассудком.

*2Александр Владленович Белоусов:* спасибо) вероятно имеется в виду лук/чеснок в сыром виде. Они остры. К прошедшим тепловую обработку возможно это уже не относится.

*2Ostrbor:* сомнительно вот что: грибы нельзя по причине того, что _они растут в темноте_.. И причина какая-то иррациональная, и поспорить с ней можно. Насчет соевого соуса, уксуса - они как продукт брожения не проходят, но на творог это не распространяется, хотя, если рассудить - тоже скисший продукт. 
Может кто-нибудь прольет свет на эти непонятности, буду очень благодарна)

----------


## Буль

> *2Бао:* Да, действительно, верней руководствоваться разумом в случае с едой, в йогической практике есть рекомендация до определенного этапа согласовывать свои действия с рассудком.


А... после этого этапа? Даже боюсь представить...

----------


## Joy

*Бао*, после уровень осознанности благодаря практике станет выше.
В чём подвох?

----------


## Буль

и уже не надо будет согласовывать свои действия с рассудком?

----------


## Юй Кан

> и уже не надо будет согласовывать свои действия с рассудком?


Вообще есть ещё такая штука, как интуиция... Ж)

----------


## Ната

Очень просто, огурцы, укроп, чеснок, острый перец, лавровый лист, соль и, 
конечно же, Сан-Пелегрино (шутка - любимая ваша газированная вода). 
Утром делаем - вечером счастье!

----------


## Аньезка

*Ната*, нашла похожие рецепты пирогов с инжиром, но там конечно багетом не отделаешься - тесто нужно слоеное.
Раз
Два

----------

Ната (02.09.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

картошка с грибами

с картофельными зразами с грибами

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.08.2010), Кузьмич (03.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ната

> *Ната*, нашла похожие рецепты пирогов с инжиром, но там конечно багетом не отделаешься - тесто нужно слоеное.
> Раз
> Два


Я пробовала делать на багетах...ну очень понравилось
В тесте сделаю и отпишу, что получилось...

ты есть в жж?

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Повара БФ, обращаюсь за советом. Что нельзя есть беременной женщине? Лук и чеснок я сама уже поняла... А скажите, что ВООБЩЕ нельзя, чтобы даже и не пробовать на своем опыте...

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Морскую капусту (так говорила врач жене)

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Артем, так капусту можно или нельзя? Я спрашиваю, что категорически запрещено, как-то лук, чеснок, копчености и на дыму рыбу..лосось.
А морскую капусту почему врач сказал нельзя? Там же йод!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Аня, надеюсь статья пригодится  :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Я раньше была вегетарианкой, когда было категорически запрещено по Прабхупаде. А теперь всеядна как порося...
Я наверное, не туда свой вопрос написала... Сорри.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Уважаемые модератеры, не могли бы вы перенести вопросы ани в отдельный тред?

Пока отвечу здесь.

Другую капусту можно,даже нужно.

Так же старайтесь избегать курятины.

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.03.2011)

----------


## Марина В

> ...Я наверное, не туда свой вопрос написала...


Наверняка. : )
Аня, Вас наблюдает доктор? Пробовали ему задать вопрос, что *Вам* можно и нельзя есть? Подозреваю, что хороший доктор даст все *необходимые конкретно Вам* советы.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.03.2011), Юй Кан (14.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Марина, да, есть хорошие доктора !!!!

----------


## Майя П

> Марина, да, есть хорошие доктора !!!!


значит у вас ХОРОШАЯ карма  :Kiss:

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011)

----------

